# What is the weather like where you are this holiday season?



## Mariposa

Today's weather report (Bay Area, CA) - 39F and will rain later in the day, highs mid-forties.  I know, I know, it could be worse.

What's your holiday weather like right now?


----------



## PepperSocks

Today. ~0C Snowing but melting on the ground, makes for a slushy, wet mess.

Really dark too.  Rather tired, depressing winter day.


----------



## animal_cookie

its sunny and 30F, i am not complaining.


----------



## fizzle

Wow, now I feel like we have beach weather compared to some of you guys. Its currently 45F at 1:30 in the afternoon.... at night I can see my breath INSIDE our house!


----------



## PepperSocks

Don't you people heat your homes?  Try setting your thermostat to 65 at night to keep it somewhat reaosnable.


----------



## fizzle

I'm a college student renting a house. Granted, its a beautiful old home from the '30s, but with that comes not-so-modern things like central heating, so the one little tiny heater that the house has is in the living room and heats ONLY the living room, and even that it doesnt do very well....


----------



## MazDan

Mariposa said:


> Today's weather report (Bay Area, CA) - 39F and will rain later in the day, highs mid-forties.  I know, I know, it could be worse.
> 
> What's your holiday weather like right now?



39F?????

Thats hilarious.

Yesterday it was 39 here as well................39C that is.

True story.

Today thankfully its a cooler 26c or so.


----------



## Acid Eiffel

got down to the low 50s today. brrrrrrrrr


----------



## mariacallas

Still hot and muggy ....but its cooler at night, so I've been sleeping without airconditioning for the past two days. Hurrah!


----------



## AmorRoark

9F feels like -9F. YAY for walking to school in winds gusting 28 MPH. 8(

No offense to whomever chose it but the colors in this forum are not helping my mood from the weather. 

/Grench


----------



## PepperSocks

Where are you guys at Amy and Maria?

Southeastern Ontario: Definite snow day today.  We're in a storm and the roads are messed.  It's about -2C.  It's supposed to go above the zero this afternoon, turn to rain and wash all the white stuff away.  Oh and it's windy too.

And I'm sick.. I got the day off.


----------



## AmorRoark

I'm in Eastern Kansas PepperSocks.


----------



## Mariposa

MazDan said:


> 39F?????
> 
> Thats hilarious.



I know metric almost as well, Mazza.  Most Americans my age-ish and younger (or anyone in science/engineering) have been taught both, just only one is used unless you're in a city by either the Canadian or Mexican border.  American cars also come with mph and kph (or at least all the newer models I've seen do).  Yeah, we're still backwards, I know 

39F = 4C

Right now it's clear, 31F (-1C for Mazza ).  This is rare for my area, usually it's in the 50s this time of year.  fizzle is a bit inland and north of me, so it's probably cooler where she is... hope you are staying warm Fizzle   I'd be dead of hypothermia if not for my space heater!


----------



## spork

Right now we're in the middle of a blizzard. We got 17 inches of snow by 9 this morning and it's still supposed to be going strong until late tonight. We're having up to 40 mph wind gusts and the temperature right now is 29F. I'm not sure what the wind chill is and I don't really care to know. Everything is canceled or closed.


----------



## alasdairm

when i left my house this morning it was 0 degrees fahrenheit (-17 celsius). we got two feet of snow in the last 2 days and there's more in the mail for this weekend.

it's a winter wonderland here (south lake tahoe, ca, usa) 

alasdair


----------



## mariacallas

PepperSocks said:


> Where are you guys at Amy and Maria?
> 
> Southeastern Ontario: Definite snow day today.  We're in a storm and the roads are messed.  It's about -2C.  It's supposed to go above the zero this afternoon, turn to rain and wash all the white stuff away.  Oh and it's windy too.
> 
> And I'm sick.. I got the day off.



Hello . I'm in the Philippines...South East Asia...this is the warmest December we've had in a while, it was much colder last year. Damn global warming. I think the monster typhoons we had in the last couple of months have something to do with it too...grrrr.
Right now its  82 degrees, low of 78, 74% humidity. 

Hope you feel better soon. Dayum, I've never experienced below zero weather, even when I was in Canada...I'd probably die


----------



## marsmellow

Hahaha... this color scheme is awesome!

Anyways, it's pretty cold. Like 15 degrees Fahrenheit. That's about -10 in Celcius. It sucks and my feet are cold, even in my relatively warm house.


----------



## PepperSocks

mariacallas said:


> Right now its  82 degrees, low of 78, 74% humidity.



Wow, I would not mind that at all. 



> Hope you feel better soon. Dayum, I've never experienced below zero weather, even when I was in Canada...I'd probably die



Thanks, I'm starting to come around.  Where I live we get the full spectrum.  It goes up to 30C in the summer and down to -30C in the winter.  Anything below -20C is a real kick in the chops


----------



## Jamshyd

Southwestern Ontario (Canada):
- Temp = -4C
- Feels Like (wind-chill) = -11C
- Blizzard + Occasional rain = slush
- 48km/h winds. Not nice. 

"Lake Effect Snow" expected for tomorrow. This means tonnes of snow dumped on us thanks to the air cooling as it passes above the Great Lakes. It's like being in a freezer. Fuck.


----------



## Mysterier

North Hollywood, CA, USA

43° F currently. it's a lovely night.


----------



## Jamshyd

Fuck you!


----------



## Mysterier

i love you too.


----------



## MazDan

Mariposa said:


> I know metric almost as well, Mazza.  Most Americans my age-ish and younger (or anyone in science/engineering) have been taught both, just only one is used unless you're in a city by either the Canadian or Mexican border.  American cars also come with mph and kph (or at least all the newer models I've seen do).  Yeah, we're still backwards, I know
> 
> 39F = 4C
> 
> Right now it's clear, 31F (-1C for Mazza ).  This is rare for my area, usually it's in the 50s this time of year.  fizzle is a bit inland and north of me, so it's probably cooler where she is... hope you are staying warm Fizzle   I'd be dead of hypothermia if not for my space heater!



Oh its OK, I understand F and C having started my life as an F and then being forced to change to a c.

I was laughing because we were also 39 except ours was a C.

So while your shivering, we are sweltering.



Minus 2 degrees someone said up there........................are you sure??

I think your thermometer is broke.............temperature cant go that low can it?


hahaha, Zzxyz tried to tell me that it got to minus 20 or something where he lives and that he went fishing by cutting a hole in ice lakes....hahahaha, he must have thought I came down in the lasst snow storm...........even I know that its not possible to live in tem,peratures under 15C and trhat even if it was then all the water would become diamonds or something like that...meth??


----------



## Chaos Butterfly

zomg. like totally get a useful and REAL temperature measurement system. Fahrenheit is for LOSERS, in all them LOSER countries!!!

~20°C and balmy

hint, to get the ° sign, all you need to do is hold down the alt key and then type 0176, so ALT+0176 = ° (I know this because I use temperature about infinite times a day and need to use this symbol all the freakin time )

°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## MazDan

Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Are you saying its hard to unnerstan 20C???

Oh and i tried that alt thing and it didnt do shit for me.

Maybe you have a spucial keyboard?


----------



## Mysterier

Chaos Butterfly said:


> zomg. like totally get a useful and REAL temperature measurement system. Fahrenheit is for LOSERS, in all them LOSER countries!!!



you see, i thought about checking what the degrees in celsius would be, but why?
my knowledge is of fahrenheit, and that's what i'm going to use.


----------



## tathra

real temperature measurement system = Kelvins.  everything else is for chumps.

here in indiana, its really freaking cold and windy.  everything was iced over yesterday, and gusts of wind almost knocked me on my ass a few times, but today is a little better, although the windchill is still somewhere in the negatives.


----------



## Mysterier

^where are your whereabouts tath?


----------



## animal_cookie

Jamshyd said:


> Southwestern Ontario (Canada):
> - Temp = -4C
> - Feels Like (wind-chill) = -11C
> - Blizzard + Occasional rain = slush
> - 48km/h winds. Not nice.
> 
> "Lake Effect Snow" expected for tomorrow. This means tonnes of snow dumped on us thanks to the air cooling as it passes above the Great Lakes. It's like being in a freezer. Fuck.



i HATE lake effect snow.  and i don't even live in the snowbelt area 

its finally warming up here in seattle, with a high of 39F tomorrow.


----------



## VerbalTruist

MazDan said:


> Oh its OK, I understand F and C having started my life as an F and then being forced to change to a c.
> 
> I was laughing because we were also 39 except ours was a C.
> 
> So while your shivering, we are sweltering.
> 
> 
> 
> Minus 2 degrees someone said up there........................are you sure??
> 
> I think your thermometer is broke.............temperature cant go that low can it?
> 
> 
> hahaha, Zzxyz tried to tell me that it got to minus 20 or something where he lives and that he went fishing by cutting a hole in ice lakes....hahahaha, he must have thought I came down in the lasst snow storm...........even I know that its not possible to live in tem,peratures under 15C and trhat even if it was then all the water would become diamonds or something like that...meth??



Totally posssible...


----------



## ebola?

jamshyd said:
			
		

> Feels Like (wind-chill) = -11C



I always (actually, just sometimes) wondered what is up with the wind-chill factor.  I am surprised that different materials exchanging heat with air would change rates of heat exchange depending on airflow by the same additive quantity.  Maybe bare-skin and dry air is assumed?

Same situation as Mariposa, only she has the space heater. 

ebola


----------



## ebola?

TATH' said:
			
		

> real temperature measurement system = Kelvins. everything else is for chumps.



Right, as absolute zero is so much more intuitive than the temperature at which water freezes. 
Actually, I guess that it would be useful to be able to say something like, "It's twice as cold!" and have it mean something.

ebola


----------



## animal_cookie

ebola? said:


> I always (actually, just sometimes) wondered what is up with the wind-chill factor.  I am surprised that different materials exchanging heat with air would change rates of heat exchange depending on airflow by the same additive quantity.  Maybe bare-skin and dry air is assumed?
> 
> Same situation as Mariposa, only she has the space heater.
> 
> ebola



you are correct, it has to do with how cold the air feels on the skin.  i do believe its useful for figuring out how long you can be outside before getting frostbite.  its also much more dramatic to complain about how cold it is with the wind chill


----------



## ebola?

I indeed declare, then: all must weather the outdoors sans clothing to preserve the integrity of temperatures presented with wind-chill assessments.

ebola


----------



## Unknown

its 10 degrees F right now...


----------



## mav3rick

It's a glorious day here! Sun is shining, not too hot but warm enough to notice it's summer!

27.2C / 80.9F

Yesterday however was a different story. Perhaps the hottest day I've EVER experienced, lol..   47.5C / 117.5F  no wind, hot, dry, evil.. If you managed to peel yourself off the couch and go outside your skin would fry like little human bacon LOL

Ah, Australia, gotta love it :D

Mav


----------



## Pegasus

Low 20s Fahrenheit, wind gusts 15-20mph.  Snow and ice abound.


----------



## n3ophy7e

mav3rick said:


> Yesterday however was a different story. Perhaps the hottest day I've EVER experienced, lol..   47.5C / 117.5F  no wind, hot, dry, evil.



WHAT?!! That is fucking crazy! We had a day like that down here in Sydney a couple of weeks ago, it was about 45°C. Ya don't forget that kind of heat in a hurry  

Today is much the same as the Gold Coast, 25°C (about 75°F), sunny, no wind. Quite pleasant really  

Christmas is always hot as buggery in Australia, I simply cannot even imagine a cold Christmas!


----------



## mav3rick

I know! I didn't believe it so I made my housemate go out and buy another thermom-thingy so we could verify and yep it got to 47.5C!!! Hahaha I don't think I've ever complained about anything so violently before 

Yeah today is a nice day, sounds good down your way too! I'd love a white Christmas but the grass is always greener eh? Haha.

We're doing the bbq (where you don't need a bbq, just slap some meat on the hood of your car for 2-4minutes LOL) at the beach, then a house party so should be fun :-D


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Sounds similar to our Christmas! There's always a BBQ involved, a swim after lunch, then lazing around in the heat with a full belly %) 

Oh, and in Australia, Christmas time is synonomous with bushfire season. My dad is with the rural voluntary bushfire brigade and he frequently gets called out to bushfires during Christmas lunch  



n3ophy7e said:


> 25°C (about 75°F), sunny, no wind.



I actually just checked the Bureau of Meterology and it's now 30°C. Warming up! Sheesh! I actually felt the temperature rise significantly about an hour ago. (it's 2:15pm now)


----------



## rangrz

up here in the only Canadian city of even nominal significance, its a balmy -8C, after reaching a daytime high of -8C. just cold enough to be a bit annoying.


----------



## prayersfor.rain

I'm in the central valley, california...
Right now it's pretty warm, 52F.  Raining.
At the beginning of this week it was in the 20's.  It's not really winter yet though, so the really cold is yet to come.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Wao! I like this cool new design. 

The weather here is pretty cold for vegas temp. 

It gets down to about 28 F. at night, then up to the upper 50's during the day. Not much of a wind, but it snowed for a solid 10 minutes as i was on the road today!


----------



## Outofclosetlurker

^ Unusual to get snow in Vegas isn't it?

Southeastern Ontario here.  It's currently -8C/18F with a windchill of -15C/5F brr.  We had our first major snowstorm of the season here a couple of days ago.  Driving is just a miserable experience, trying to avoid the aggravation right now as much as possible.


----------



## ocean

Right now its cold- 30 degrees, which has warmed up-
We are due for snow in the next few days! :D

N3o- I can't even imagine a HOT Christmas! So strange!!


----------



## -Guido-

Cold, snowy, and battleship gray.


----------



## shake

snow is a myth around my parts. prolly be a low of 58 xmas day. ima be working my store xmas day for i pay no regards to holidays. i will take making 1200 bucks on xmas day over family without hesitation


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

> *Brisbane can expect a hot Christmas Day according to weatherzone.com.au with a possible late shower and a high of around 31 degrees.
> 
> "The forecast will be updated daily on our website but at this stage we are expecting a hot day in Brisbane with a likely temperature range of 21 to 31 degrees, two above average. It should be partly cloudy with the chance of afternoon or evening showers," weatherzone.com.au meteorologist Thomas Saunders said.
> 
> "It looks like being a little warmer than last year's Christmas when the temperature reached 28," said Saunders. *



So that's like a top of 87.8 ºF, with a shit-load of humidity.  Should be perfect for seafood.


----------



## Kava

Its 32F here in Beautiful Bonny Scotlands Glasgow area. 

I heard a nasty rumour that it might snow tonight. Nasty because they're always dangling that carrot in front of us but it rarely snows. 

This is a sad thing. I LOVE the snow!!


----------



## lostNfound

stupid hot


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

-4 C  in Connecticut
I don't care to add the *sign*
I can't stand the cold!


----------



## eckley47

it's disgusting here. when i woke up everything was covered in a sheet of ice. then there was a light rain all day. it's a mix of ice and slush. my sister went off the road a couple times and ended up in a snow bank. all is good though.


----------



## rant*N*rave

It's fucking freezing here.  About 25F on a nice day lately, and everything is piled in snow and slush from our blizzard on Wednesday.  And I live in a city that doesn't believe in plowing or salt, and no, I'm not exaggerating.  BAH!


----------



## shag1233

Shitty out of Detroit....it's about 30 and everything fucking wet from the melted 3 inches of snow from last week, but at least its warm. (warm for Michigan)


----------



## euphoria

Freezing and miserable generally in southern ohio.

Today its sunny though


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

at the moment it's cloudy and cold.  it was raining yesterday and a lot of ice is now melting... so its wet, cloudy, and cold.... merry christmas!


----------



## tathra

cold enough that i want a cuddle buddy.
indiana sucks.


----------



## augustaB

Belgium here. It's cold and snow is promised.


----------



## egor

18" of snow a few days ago, but its 54 today...


----------



## woamotive

15 F , a little windy. It's brisk I say !


----------



## bit_pattern

Hot, deathly hot.


----------



## Tenchi

37f/3c and snow, huzzah.


----------



## tribal girl

T'is bloody cold and windy out atm. 1 °C to be  exact, with a prediction of at least 4 inches of snow by tomorrow morning. Getting to work should be fun. I wonder if London will come to a standstill like it did earlier in the year. What a flamin' disgrace. The rest of the world copes with appalling weather all year round, and we get a weeks worth of snow and we all hibernate inside because public transport grinds to a halt.


----------



## PepperSocks

^ If we get a real dump and the snowplows can't keep up then things start to get closed but for the most part things stay open all the time and people still have to work.

Don't you guys have snow plows?

It was a brisk -15C here today.

Going up to -10C tomorrow.  Hopefully this cold snap won't last too long and we get some more snow.


----------



## augustaB

We were promised a light sprinkling of snow and we got a blizzard. 
500 km of tailbacks before the rush hour even started. It's now - 1/-2°C but still snowing lightly. 
Cold weather promised for tomorrow and gradually warming towards the weekend, but more snow promised for Sunday.
Heaven alone knows what we'll have at Xmas.


----------



## p-mo

Snow up in Edinburgh


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

-14
fuck this shit


----------



## belarki

32C (90F), extremely humid, and a thunderstorm forecast for this afternoon.


----------



## PepperSocks

Green christmas eh?


----------



## StaffWriter

Rainy and cold. About 40F.


----------



## smotpoker

It's about 30 degrees with a steady flow of snow coming down! CAN"T WAIT TO GO BEER SLEDDING TONIGHT!!!

Man I looove winters in OH. Couldn't imagine living somewhere that doesn't get snow for Christmas. Must be depressing! Except for L.A, cause L.A is the bomb.


----------



## smotpoker

p-mo you live in edinburgh huh? My favourite Scottish hero had some happenings there; William Wallace!


----------



## tribal girl

PepperSocks said:


> Don't you guys have snow plows?



Nup. We rarely get snow in London, so I guess the government reckon it's a pretty crap investment. 

Anyway, I woke to find a sprinkling of snow on the ground. So I put my snow boots on in preparation for what may lie ahead, gave myself blisters, and the snow held off for most of the day. Typical.


----------



## Cee Hawkins

*Somewhere in the desert- United States*

It's sunny and cool (by our standards) with a high of 63F & a night time low of 41F


----------



## MazDan

Do all you people who live in snow areas have to use chains on your tyres all winter?


----------



## prayersfor.rain

Anywhere from 26-42 F low, highs in the 60's, rainy, super foggy and sometimes frosty.


----------



## Silver555

Here in Phoenix..... it is warm and sunny. What a shocker.


----------



## Larr_E

The sun is out. Blue skies and thinking about BBQing...


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

7-15" of snow headed my way tonight.
I hope that prediction is wrong.
If it happens, we got beer, good weed, and good food.
We will become shut-ins.


----------



## The_Rogue

Well right now it's snowing!  I'm so conflicted about that; love playing in it, hate DRIVING in it!!    Low 30's.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Oh I LIKE driving in snow.
It is the other assholes I don't care for.
Donuts in a parking lot rule!
*sigh* I am a hillbilly at heart.


----------



## The_Rogue

*gasp* how could I forget donuts in parking lots, that's the best winter fun ever!!!  Gettin forgetful in my old age!    :D


----------



## Larr_E

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> 7-15" of snow headed my way tonight.
> I hope that prediction is wrong.
> If it happens, we got beer, good weed, and good food.
> We will become shut-ins.



You can always come to my pad. I got a couple steaks with your names on them and a cold beer...


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I am in.  I take my meat rare and my beer in a frosty pint glass.
I got purple haze, purple kush, and bubbleberry for dessert.
It would be nice not to wear all these clothes.


----------



## Larr_E

Then feel free to come nekked. You might want to wear some socks though. Your toes might get a little cold. Its like 76 degrees here...


----------



## Shambles

It's bloody freezing here in Welsh Wales. There was even a bit of snow earlier. The media's getting all excited about the possibility of a white Xmess in the UK for a change. Can barely remember the last time it snowed at Xmess. Bloody global warming killed the Xmess spirit


----------



## iCafe

How is this blue? its coool


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Larr_E said:


> Its like 76 degrees here...


Arrrrrrrrrrgh you are making me jealous!


----------



## Larr_E

Well, the sun is going down now. Its getting a little cooler. It might be in the low 70's...


----------



## augustaB

It's about - 12 C outside right now. Snow promised again for tomorrow. 
But unlikely to stay like this until Xmas.


----------



## OriginalCrazyone

inch of snow, 25 F, more snow due on Christmas Day....

:D starting to feel the spirit...


----------



## KiwiQflyer

Florida.  So it's 58 degrees right now.  Low 40's at night.  Which worries me.  Because I wear my winter jackets here and they don't keep me warm.  So I'm not really sure how I'm going to fare in a week when I wear the same jacket in 20 degree temps.


----------



## LiLCv2

Chicago = cold as hell


----------



## kzorro

Sunny and currently 68 degrees in San Diego. Feels good man. We actually had a storm last week which was different...


----------



## jackie jones

The river out back of my house is steaming.


----------



## coldasice

*Whoa, Nelly! It's cold!*

It's snowing down here and it's getting really thick! My mum's out Christmas shopping so I hope she doesn't skid and hurt herself or anything!8)

Anyway, it's perfect weather to build snow creatures with my boyfriend.   Mine tend not to look like snowmen so I think it's false advertisement to call them snowmen! Lol. 
And I'm going to ambush him with a snowball fight when he gets in from work as he shoved a snowball down my top yesterday AFTER I was nice enough to drive his car home cuz he was drunk! So it's snowballs at dawn!


----------



## coldasice

Anyone got any other snow related things I can do that you can think of? We've got no hills so sledging's out the question and we've got no lakes so no ice skating.


----------



## coldasice

kzorro said:


> Sunny and currently 68 degrees in San Diego. Feels good man. We actually had a storm last week which was different...





Larr_E said:


> The sun is out. Blue skies and thinking about BBQing...





mrjackjones said:


> The river out back of my house is steaming.



HOT!?  BBQ's!! 
So do you always have a hot holiday time? I can't imagine that! 
What madness! I can't imagine not being able to relate to 'I'm Dreaming of a White Xmas'!!


----------



## jackie jones

^When a river steams, it means the air is colder than the water. It is currently negative 12 degrees Fahrenheit here.


----------



## coldasice

mrjackjones said:


> ^When a river steams, it means the air is colder than the water. It is currently negative 12 degrees Fahrenheit here.



sheesh!


----------



## forgotten

Right now it's 55F and sunny.  Christmas day is forecast to be 74F with 50% chance of rain.


----------



## augustaB

Thawing here in Belgium.


----------



## PepperSocks

MazDan said:


> Do all you people who live in snow areas have to use chains on your tyres all winter?



hahaha... no.  A lot of people buy "winter tires" on steel rims to use for winter.  They are designed to get better grip on snow and ice.  I, myself just stick with my all season tires; they work fine if they're not worn right down.  No one is allowed to use chains; they would rip up the road pretty bad and you couldn't drive fast.  The only place I've seen tire chains is on tractors and ATVs.

We aren't stranded in the winter Maz.  We have snowplows that keep the roads clear.  The snow plows also spread a mixture of sand and salt on the road.  Sand for traction and sunlight absorption, salt to melt the ice and snow.  Road salt is actually calcium chloride.



Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Oh I LIKE driving in snow.
> It is the other assholes I don't care for.
> Donuts in a parking lot rule!
> *sigh* I am a hillbilly at heart.



Hells yeah! :D



mrjackjones said:


> The river out back of my house is steaming.



Yeah, the river here has been steaming a lot too.  We'll likely get good ice this year if it keeps going the way it's been.  It's been a pretty cold December if I may say so myself.

Last year we had cold temps and a lot of snow.  The problem with snow on ice is that it acts as an insulator.  Snow presses down on the ice, causing water to get pushed up through the cracks.  The water then mixes with the snow making a bunch of slush that is covered by snow; insulating it from freezing.

This sucks major balls for snowmobiling/4-wheeling on the ice.  The ice may be a foot thick but when you hit a slush spot it feels like you're sinking and you can even get stuck in one of those slush pits.  There's lots of ice so you wont fall through but it certainly sucks when you hit one of them.

Heavy snowfall isn't good for ice conditions but it's exactly what I want for snowboarding conditions.

Having a cold winter with little snow is great for river ice in terms of snowmobiling and ATVing.  I love taking my ATV on the ice.  It's a sport ATV, rear wheel drive, light, lots of power.  It's such a rush ripping through a channel in a marsh (which have "S" curves) on bare ice at full throttle in top gear drifting around the corner.  Just sliding around a channel curve on an open sheet of ice at 100km/hr... ahh  freedom


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

-16C this morning
FUCK THIS SHIT HARD


----------



## Northside

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Oh I LIKE driving in snow.
> It is the other assholes I don't care for.
> Donuts in a parking lot rule!
> *sigh* I am a hillbilly at heart.



Woo hoo!!! As a New Englander this is my sentiment exactly.
This is the first white Xmas I've seen here in all my life- I am loving it!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I live in New England.
I am from Toronto.
I STILL loathe the cold.


----------



## oogie

20F and snowing like mad.  warm inside though.


----------



## purplesunshine

So far green  Hoping for snowww at least for xmas day.


----------



## DJmacabre

A balmy 23F today (-5C)
Was about -17 C a few nights ago though.


----------



## euphoria

Freezing rain. yummeh.


----------



## Sweet P

It's been a bit cloudy over Christmas in Auckland, NZ. But it's still nice and warm. 

Maximum of 25 degrees celius (77 degrees fahrenheit) today.


----------



## augustaB

2-3°C. Occasional showers, overcast.


----------



## DarthMom

i had sweat running down my ass crack on christmas day at the in-laws. fuck you florida, and fuck you old people who don't like to use AC


----------



## Northside

Today it rained all day and you'd never know we had a white Xmas -like two feet of snow all gone .


----------



## dr-ripple

Its about 32 degrees and it snowed last night but now it is all gone due to the Rain that we have revived this afternoon.


----------



## jackie jones

Snow. Will be for three days, been for three as well.

When I was a child (~13), My best friend and I walked out on a pond with a hammer and a screwdriver. We wanted to see how thick the ice was beneath us, so we chiseled the ice to see in reality how thick it was....

Not by much.

Tonight, let me be as fortunate.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

No snow, lower 40s during day upper 30s during night. Occasional dips into the 20s at night


----------



## augustaB

Freezing here. Had trouble starting the van, and couldn't get the sliding door open. Light snow on the ground and cold weather promised for the next few days.


----------



## Monkeybizness

Hot as shit here in Miami


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

snow everywhere as usual


----------



## n3ophy7e

It's not proper hot yet in Sydney, although it _has_ been warming up gradually. Today it is actually quite cool, only about 18C (62F).
I'm savouring the last few days of cool weather before the roasting hot Australian summer really kicks in. NOT looking forward to that


----------



## slowpoke1967

its been fn cold out but nuthin were not used to up here ,-29 yesterday,and had to walk all around the city with no gloves ...


----------



## slowpoke1967

n3ophy7e said:


> It's not proper hot yet in Sydney, although it _has_ been warming up gradually. Today it is actually quite cool, only about 18C (62F).
> I'm savouring the last few days of cool weather before the roasting hot Australian summer really kicks in. NOT looking forward to that



damn 18 is perfect for me lol probably couldnt handle that 103 and shitwinter just struck us about a month ago...


----------



## theotherside

It is 82 degrees here in Houston.....I hope we get some cooler weather soon  All I want for christmas is some snow!!


----------



## n3ophy7e

slowpoke1967 said:


> its been fn cold out but nuthin were not used to up here ,-29 yesterday,and had to walk all around the city with no gloves ...



-29?!!  
Far out man that is crazy!! 

But I have to say, I'd prefer that to the 43C (110F) days we have in summer  
Not cool (pun intended)


----------



## debaser

-6°C this night in Paris.


----------



## rant*N*rave

It's raining here in Madison, WI, and about 33-39F the last few days.  It's really weird...  I'm just glad it's not snow, even though cold rain definitely makes it in my top 5 for shitty weather conditions.


----------



## fizzle

Currently 41 f in my little nook of california. Its been freezing like this for days now! (Yes, I consider 41 f freezing! )


----------



## spaceage4eva

Unseasonably Florida, either that or global warming


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Cold but not very cold.  46°F at the moment.


----------



## koneko

Minus 5 c tonight, snow on the ground and icy dangerous roads to drive on. And where I live is having it it good in Scotland, most of the country is at a standstill -20 odd in some parts, roads closed and schools shut.

Damn me for living in the tropical west coast cushioned by the Mull of Kintyre. (No it is a real peninsula and not just a Paul McCartney song) :D


----------



## Jabberwocky

-1.33 degrees celsius and dropping or 29.6 F.  It was a very mild fall and its about what is to be expected for this time of year now. Omaha was a little beat up on snow last year but not as bad as many areas to the East. I would be OK with sharing a good portion of any snow we get this year with n3o if I could just figure out how to do it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Fahrenheit/Celsius Converter

40°F ~ 4.4°C


----------



## ocean

Right now it is breezy, 39 degrees with light rain.............


----------



## 5aday

39 degrees with a windspeed of 10mph from the north


----------



## claire22

Humid as fuck. Melbourne suddenly has tropical weather; thunderstorms galore. Not awesome. I want my drought back.


----------



## claire22

fizzle said:


> Currently 41 f in my little nook of california. Its been freezing like this for days now! (Yes, I consider 41 f freezing! )



That IS freezing. Anything below 15c is too cold for me to go outdoors. All you Europeans would laugh and think 15c is t-shirt weather.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

We are snowed in, stuck up on the mountain. I wish I had known it was coming, I would have bought food. Hopefully it thaws enough to make a market run today in case there is worse to come in the next few days. We have a bag of rice and some eggs, at least. 

Fuck 41, freezing my ass. It's in the twenties here. I wish it was 41! This sucks. I HATE WINTER!


----------



## theotherwoman

haven't been outside but i'm sure its really cold.
theres a bit of snow on the ground and there will be more tonight.


----------



## debaser

3°C here in Paris, so a bit better, but I've heard it's gonna be worse again next week.

Yesterday we had a small tempest of snow, that was half funny half shitty.


----------



## claire22

I've never seen snow


----------



## dokomo

Freeeeezing cold, but no snow!!!  I could go for a foot or two of snow.


----------



## ocean

37 degrees Most Cloudy with a light breeze


----------



## Captain.Heroin

dokomo said:


> Freeeeezing cold, but no snow!!!  I could go for a foot or two of snow.



It snowed a little bit here a few days ago.

At the moment, it is 28° F | -2° C


----------



## avrolling

I wish it would snow!!! Makes for great winter dirtbiking!

Right now its  44° F / 6° C and drizzling rain


----------



## matt<3ketamine

loads and loads of fuckin snow!!!
nothing beats a few snow bongs in the morning :D


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

claire22 said:


> I've never seen snow



Please come trade places with me. I despise it... fucking despise it. Sure, it's beautiful, but how people can love being trapped and unable to leave their house or drive anywhere is beyond me. This is day 2 of being completely stuck and I'm pissed.  It would be a nice vacation but I've lost $100 from not working the past two days...and I NEED that money. 

The temp has gone from 22 to maybe 26 now. Bleh.


----------



## paranoid android

About 7C and pouring down rain on the rock here in atlantic canada. I really hope the mild weather keeps up because i hate the cold and weve had it easy so far.


----------



## debaser

0°C and it's snowing again in Paris.


----------



## rangrz

shitty pseudo winter typical to toronto. Not really cold, but chilly enough to be unpleasant.


----------



## fizzle

Ooooh I would _love_ to see Paris covered in snow. That must be beautiful. loulou, I'm going to go crash at your place for a few months


----------



## debaser

Well, you would be welcomed, fizzle, if I had a large enough appartment, alas that is not the case


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*Very Cold*

23° F | -5° C

Since my car is still fucked, I was going to have to walk to pick up dinner tonight; but my neighbor was driving by and was kind enough to give me a lift.


----------



## HigherAwareness

Only 40 F tonight however it was 33F last night. Next week it is gonna be 27 F. That way not seem to extreme but I am in Florida. Geeesh


----------



## Captain.Heroin

HigherAwareness said:


> Only 40 F tonight however it was 33F last night. Next week it is gonna be 27 F. That way not seem to extreme but I am in Florida. Geeesh



Wow, I'm surprised it's going below 40 for Florida.   

I'm going to be horrified to learn how much colder it'll be here on those correlating days.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

UK.


----------



## debaser

These trees are very skunkish, or should I say white-widowesque.


----------



## silvercrimson

im in hawaii, its about 79-80 degrees. its supposed to rain this weekend, it was a little rainy last night, nothing to exciting. anyone want to trade sunshine for snow? my brother and i have never seen snow before in our lives.


----------



## silvercrimson

oh my god those pictures are absolutley beautiful. thats the stuff you see on postcards. wow, youre so lucky!! i wish i could be there. snow is one of the things i hope to be able to see, touch, and be in before i die. seriously, i want to see the snowflakes, and the icicles to. those pictures are  fucking amazing.


----------



## silvercrimson

is that a real missletoe? oh my god its so pretty! the other 2 pics is that like your front yard fuck thats so cool. is that like an everday sight for you to see? if it is my god youre so lucky, wow!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

too cold for this time of year in Virginia
18F...might be 22F now


----------



## theotherwoman

it's -6 today but feels like -15. coldest day so far.


----------



## belarki

30 degrees C (86 F) and stupidly humid as it's been raining non-stop for like a fortnight now. I think I'll move to Melbourne this year. I'm well and truly over the heat in Brisbane.


----------



## HigherAwareness

silvercrimson said:


> im in hawaii, its about 79-80 degrees. its supposed to rain this weekend, it was a little rainy last night, nothing to exciting. anyone want to trade sunshine for snow? my brother and i have never seen snow before in our lives.



Sounds nice. Problably the nicest weather in the states right now. It is freezing here in Florida!


----------



## HigherAwareness

The Festivus Forum? LOL Like on that episode of seinfeld called "the strike" Where George Costanza's father invents a new holiday called festivus.Which includes an unadorned "aluminum Festivus pole", practices such as the 'Airing of Grievances" and" Feats of Strength"  where george has to fight his dad?  Anybody ever see that? He called it a Festivus for the rest of us


----------



## fizzle

^lol you are looking for this thread http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=540700


----------



## HigherAwareness

fizzle said:


> ^lol you are looking for this thread http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=540700



Another Festivus miracle!!!!


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

its frickin freezing...


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

oooh it is above freezing now
balmy GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## HigherAwareness

By March FLA should be warm again. Good luck to the rest of you.


----------



## Bardeaux

Captain.Heroin said:


> Wow, I'm surprised it's going below 40 for Florida.



Its been in the 20s at night this week here in Panama City Fl.


----------



## CaseFace

Bardo5 said:


> Its been in the 20s at night this week here in Panama City Fl.



Its like 20 here today and that's the warmest its been in a week, but then again im in Illinois. I don't understand how homeless people survive in Chicago..


----------



## animal_cookie

its about 40F now, with snow expected tonight.

this picture is from wed afternoon


----------



## cobblepots

The weather here is about 39F and raining.  The weather guessers are saying that it will stay between 50F and 30F for the next week and will keep raining or snowing.   I would hope it cools off by Christmas so we can have a white Christmas.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

silvercrimson said:


> im in hawaii, its about 79-80 degrees. its supposed to rain this weekend, it was a little rainy last night, nothing to exciting. anyone want to trade sunshine for snow? my brother and i have never seen snow before in our lives.



Yes, DEAR GOD trade places with me!!!


----------



## Jabberwocky

-15° c or 6°f and dropping. We had a blizzard yesterday that didn't give much accumulation-there was just tons of wind so that you could get occasional white out effects. Fortunately for the next few days each day is supposed to be a little warmer than the
last. My tension with the cold is a little dog that constantly wants to go out. I don't let her out unattended as this cold could be a big problem if I just waited for her to remind me she needs in by scratching. I'm not going anywhere for myself til it is warmer. This is the sort of weather that can freeze your testicles together. It is as cold outside as Dick Cheney's heart.

The alt code for degree is 0176. I need to remember that.


----------



## Keaton

Today it was 86F at 50% humidity.
It's like that most of the year here tbh.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

38°F | 3°C

I haven't been outside in a while but I'm about to find out what that's like.


----------



## debaser

Again -4°C here in Paris (24,8°F). The snow will be coming back during the week.


----------



## HigherAwareness

cobblepots said:


> The weather here is about 39F and raining.  The weather guessers are saying that it will stay between 50F and 30F for the next week and will keep raining or snowing.   I would hope it cools off by Christmas so we can have a white Christmas.



A white christmas would be nice. I have never had one. I have only seen snow 3 or 4 times my whole life and believe you me, It was the kinda snow a northerner would laugh at. Problobly wouldn't even call it snow. It wasen't even 2 inches deep at best.


----------



## SmilingEyes

I I wanted to, most days during the holiday season I could got to the beach.


----------



## Rogue Robot

14 F | -10 C with 3 more inches of snow on the way, which will probably only be about an inch.

I'm ready.


----------



## jackie jones

RR! How good to see you!

@thread: Lots of snow. I have driven my truck so much in 4wd that it I cannot get it back in 2wd because I fucked up the transfer case. Grim. I suppose it should be fine for the rest of the winter. Bad gas mileage though.


----------



## Rogue Robot

thank you!  and i miss your face jj!


----------



## lonewolf13

coldfronts moving in. it rained earlier. wasn't cold enough to snow.


----------



## lonewolf13

for size

*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 










winter weather arrives.


----------



## D's

fuckin cold..


----------



## lonewolf13

still snowing   anyone wanna frolick in the snow?


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

i like those pics lone, keep them up


----------



## lonewolf13

thanx. i think i'll take more tonight.


----------



## lonewolf13

just now










the 2nd one reminds me of the lamppost in Narnia


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

omg you  take so much picture you might catch santa in is sleigh


----------



## debaser

Snow snow snow... I can't go out with my old tennis shoes. Have to buy some moon boots.


----------



## animal_cookie

its been windy and cold.  the waves are making it look like an ice covered wonderland.


----------



## KTdoes

Saw some snow today on the way home from college.  I got giddy like a little kid, I've obviously lived in the south my entire life.


----------



## Thomas29

A lot of snow lol.


----------



## fizzle

A_C, thats sooo cool! They were showing that on the news here last night. It looks amazing!


----------



## ocean

I am so jealous of all of you and your snow!! 
They keep teasing us with snow but we're not getting it!


----------



## Keaton

Lonewolf, id kill for some weather like that right about now.
Two reasons...one, haven't seen snow for a long time. Two, I think it'd be fun to let my puppy run around in the snow.  Haha


----------



## animal_cookie

fizzle said:


> A_C, thats sooo cool! They were showing that on the news here last night. It looks amazing!



thanks 

i wish i would have had a proper camera with me yesterday.


----------



## xpensivtaste

i am in the uk its effing freezing! had some bad snow a couple weeks ago in my area. worst we've seen decades.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

At my folks back east it will be a bit chilly for Christmas.

But when I fly back and head up to Tahoe I am looking forward to epic snowfall!


----------



## Paulycodone

Merry Christmas everybody  in 3 days anyway 

This forum page is filled in with a nice blue color I'll have to figureout how to make all of mine this way lol.


----------



## Tenchi

Sub-zero temperatures and near constant snow.  I'm rather fed up of it in all fairness, lol.


----------



## Bardeaux

Its been in the 60s here this week


----------



## n3wt

Cold and windy in the great state of Canada.


----------



## Keaton

Today, the hotel I work at was flooded from all of the rain we've been having.


----------



## lostNfound

Muggy as hell, dammit.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

At the moment it is... *drumroll*

-1° C| 30° F

It snowed a few days ago but hasn't since.


----------



## debaser

On Saturday evening/night it will be -12°C | 10.4°F in Paris.


----------



## Keaton

It's flooding. Haha >_>


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Minus 10 and it's 11am. It's been like this for most of the last four weeks. We've had over a foot of snow. Bah humbug. 
Wales, UK.


----------



## Mariposa

SW Portland, OR, in the hills.  

42°F
Current: Cloudy
Wind: E at 17 mph
Humidity: 82%

I don't care as long as it doesn't get below freezing or piss rain.


----------



## fizzle

NationOfThizzlam said:


> It's flooding. Haha >_>



I saw that! I've never seen flooding like that in SoCal. You and your family doing ok? I hope no one has gotten to much property damage...


----------



## Keaton

fizzle said:


> I saw that! I've never seen flooding like that in SoCal. You and your family doing ok? I hope no one has gotten to much property damage...



yea we're good  thanks 
but the hotel I work at had to evacuate all the guests on wednesday because our parking lot was completely under water. but thats how most of mission valley was because a lot of the stuff in that valley was built right in the path of the san diego river...


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

UK - it's fucking GREAT!! Snow everywhere (usually annoys me, but seeing as my outlook on life is a lot better, it's magical, especially when you're wearing adequate layers!), the past 3 days have been  bit ropy though - paths have been icy as FUCK! - stacked it hard yesterday on the way to work.


----------



## HigherAwareness

It's raining now in FLA. Cold front coming through as well. :-(


----------



## attempt4

COLD enough to warrant daily alcohol consumption and silly behaviour.


----------



## claire22

Worst summer of all time.


----------



## D's

*snow!!!!!!!*


----------



## alasdairm

we've had about 5 feet of snow in the last week or so.

awesome.

alasdair


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

I'm right on the southern shores of Lake Ontario, the least great of all the Great Lakes, and it was in the mid 30s farenheit all Christmas with no wind chill.
It was starting to melt slightly, but there was still decent snow coverage. 
It was grey, and depressing if it wasn't Christmas. I wasn't depressed by it though FTW!!!


----------



## Bardeaux

Bardo5 said:


> Its been in the 60s here this week



This, although today it's into the mid 70s.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

surprisingly enough, it's actually be quite mild around here this winter so far.  we've had a few days where it was probably upper 30s in the early AM but even on those days it warmed up into the 50s or 60s by mid-day.  if this is global warming I'll take it.  :D


----------



## slushy muddy water

^same here 
is rain today


----------



## PepperSocks

This year has been on average warmer than usual but I'm perceiving it as being colder.  I just moved to a city a couple hours north of where my home is, and this city isn't next to a big, temperature moderating body of water so it's colder here.  We've gotten a couple small snowfalls that quickly melted.  I have a feeling it's going to be a pretty snowy year though.


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

The 50s during the day, and 30s at night. Sometimes warmer. Ya'know, socal cold...(you people can't understand the suffering this causes us. And by suffering I mean mild to moderate discomfort).


----------



## claire22

30C, sunny, no humidity and a light breeze. Suck it.


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

claire22 said:


> 30C, sunny, no humidity and a light breeze. Suck it.


 

I'm sorry, I don't speak metric.


----------



## Bardeaux

When is the rest of the world going to follow suit?


----------



## PepperSocks

Never Knows Best said:


> I'm sorry, I don't speak metric.



303 Kelvin


----------



## poopie

Bikini weather- fuck yes!

It was about 80 degrees today and breezy. I got to go paddle boarding.


----------



## dr-ripple

Compared to last year it is really warm for December here.  Its roughly 39 F to 55 F still.  no snow.  







METRIC!!


----------



## lonewolf13

it has been lightly snowing on and off all day. the streets are clear, but the houses and yards have a bit o snow on 'em


----------



## ocean

Cold and sunny.


----------



## debaser

Paris, France - Tonight 2am, 8°C. Cloudy.


----------



## Bill

Down to the 20's and 30's at night and up around the 40's during the day if we're lucky 
Fuck winter, I loathe it anymore


----------



## AmorRoark

Seattle - 36F


----------



## Help?!?!

Pretty lame, cold but no snow. Atleast snow now before its January and i'm fucking tired of it!


----------



## L2R

^same here. it's cold, but i expected it to be colder. i'm missing most of my summer this year


----------



## Samadhi

It's overcast today and a little cooler than usual, but it's generally in the high 20sC and sunny. Gorgeous :D


----------



## woamotive

Warmer than average - no snow (typically about 15cm by now), and today: rain and possible T-storms. Gross.


----------



## China Rider

cold rain and snow


----------



## Keaton

It's been rainy and cold here in SoCal.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

52 degrees F at the moment.

Keaton, that's not really cold to be honest.  Before moving to southern California myself, I lived on the east coast (closer to DC than NYC though), the winters always sucked.


----------



## Keaton

Well, I've lived here my whole life.
So when it gets under 50°, like it has in the mornings the past couple weeks, I freeze.


----------



## fizzle

^Have you felt those nights where it gets down to the 40s, sometimes even the 30s?? I feel like an eskimo!


----------



## Keaton

Yes!
It feels like I'm sleeping at Snowmiser's house


----------



## lonewolf13

fizzle said:


> ^Have you felt those nights where it gets down to the 40s, sometimes even the 30s?? I feel like an eskimo!



if you ever need to be warmed up... my arms are wide open


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

fizzle said:


> ^Have you felt those nights where it gets down to the 40s, sometimes even the 30s?? I feel like an eskimo!



Seriously, I have like six blankets on my bed to deal with it, and I wear wool socks over my regular socks sometimes.



			
				Cpt.H said:
			
		

> Keaton, that's not really cold to be honest. Before moving to southern California myself, I lived on the east coast (closer to DC than NYC though), the winters always sucked.



As a native Californian who lived in DC for a year, I can say winter was a horrendous experience (at least I left before those giant crazy snow storms the other year). I can't even imagine human life being possible in NY and New England proper, not to mention the Great White North.


----------



## PepperSocks

Ha, the last few posts are jokes right?  DC a hard winter?  Well, I guess I'm glad I'm not in Resolute Bay.

High of -5C forecasted for today.  I was walking around yesterday evening, it was only 0 or so but felt colder.  The next 2 months are going to hit hard.  The city I'm in is colder than my home area a couple hours south on a great lake (temperature moderating).

Personally I don't think anyone south of the 40th should be allowed to post in this thread. 

Capital of the GNR (Averages; -30 cold snaps seem to be a bi-annual occurance):


----------



## PepperSocks

Samadhi said:


> a little cooler than usual... high 20sC



Waaaaahhhh?  Equitorial Guinea???


----------



## Necr0sis

It hailed herei was like wtf ithrew ice on the ceiling thing and is came down like it was raining all over again, wf do I do withmyselfhal tho in a christmass week haha


----------



## papa

south texas,...overcast and cool. about 58 degrees F.  A little light rain from time to time... we're not expecting any freezing weather for now..


----------



## debaser

Paris, France, 2am: 3°C, rainy.


----------



## rkay49

75 during the day and 43 at night....I LOVE IT!!


----------



## jackie jones

Clear, 2 degrees F.


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

Psh, we'll see how you feel when you deal with 100-110F summer highs, Canada boy. (And to be fair, my winter clothing was probably inadequate for living in an area where below freezing temperatures are common, even though I stocked up on what I thought would be adequate clothing. But really wasn't).


----------



## n3wt

Canada, Cold.


----------



## PepperSocks

Scrooge McDuck likes figgy Pudding said:


> Psh, we'll see how you feel when you deal with 100-110F summer highs, Canada boy.



Actually, with humidex we had a couple days this past summer where it hit the 40 mark.  100F with humidex is rather common for southern Ontario in summertime.  That of course is considered a heat wave, but we get them many times a year.  We have cold winters and hot summers; full spectrum.



n3wt said:


> Canada, Cold.



Heh, Toronto boy, living in your heat island.  Call in the army when you get a snowstorm.  

I'm officially going to use this thread to dicksize about how hardcore I am with temperatures


----------



## PepperSocks

jackie jones said:


> Clear, 2 degrees F.



That's nippy enough; [snipped]

Currently -15C a couple hours north at lower elevation.


----------



## Tommyboy

^ No North Country winter for me this year, I'm back on Long Island.

Its in the mid 30s here.  Whenever it precipitates here in December, you never know if it's going to rain or snow.  I've had a few rainy Christmas' in my day.


----------



## debaser

First time with the negatives here in France. -1°C in Paris this morning.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

53°F / 12°C
Los Angeles, CA
0100, 12/19/2011


----------



## lonewolf13

got a dusting of snow


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

You are the hardcore weathermaster Psox, we can't fight that, but I'll happily revel in my delicious L.A. county weather. %)

It did hail the other day though (technically I was in San Bernardino county at the time). Shit was crazy, everyone at the outdoor mall was scrambling to get into stores to avoid it (though the rain that preceded it inspired such behavior as well).


----------



## D's

Its either rainy and cold or cold and rainy..like today its just rainy.


----------



## rangrz

Its pissing rain and not very cold today. In Canada, rain comes in bags.


----------



## Bardeaux

80s this week :D


----------



## shady4091

Really, really warm for this time of the year, just below freezing. Rained a bit yesterday.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

62°F | 17°C

Fairly warm and sunny!  %)


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

16C right NOW in Virginia
white christmas is over rated


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> 16C right NOW in Virginia
> white christmas is over rated



That's why I left Virginia and moved to Los Angeles.  :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

being from Toronto I feel like it is CA


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> being from Toronto I feel like it is CA



Understandable, and well said.  

I just can't deal with ice or snow.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I live on a mountain less freeze safer travels
I had a few butt clenchers on the curvy roads
this is my second winter here and I love it 
although not enough people know how to drive in the snow around here


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I live on a mountain less freeze safer travels
> I had a few butt clenchers on the curvy roads
> this is my second winter here and I love it
> although not enough people know how to drive in the snow around here



I remember when I moved from Virginia to California, you drive on I-40 through Tennessee, and even driving the speed limit through some of those parts had me going  - steep ups and downs, and for real, one small mistake and you'd be history.  I was so anxious driving through those mountains.  After that, it was pretty much all downhill.  %) There was a lot of downhill driving for the end of Arizona but that was more fun than scary.


----------



## animal_cookie

this is the first holiday season that i have yet to see snow


----------



## Captain.Heroin

70°F, 21°C

%)

Suhweet!


----------



## llama112

animal_cookie said:


> this is the first holiday season that i have yet to see snow



Same here!  I like snow on Christmas, but I hate snow in general.  So I'm not going to complain.  Let's hope it stays away for a while!


----------



## bagochina

45 degrees here today.  real warm & no snow.  soon hopefully.


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

bagochina said:


> 45 degrees here today.  real warm & no snow.  soon hopefully.
> 
> 45 degrees. real warm
> 
> 45 warm


 

Something is wrong with your brain, sir. Very wrong. You can't use those words in a sentence like that, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## AmorRoark

45 and rainy

Fine by me.


----------



## Bardeaux

AmorRoark said:


> 45 and rainy



In Seattle?!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

11°C | 51°F

Not too bad!  I'm about to go out for some groceries more than likely.


----------



## Bardeaux

It's freezing here in Fl this morning. 43°F


----------



## ColtDan

Dull and rainy.


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

T-shirt weather, in other words, typical socal awesome (though a friend of mine was complaining that it wasn't cold enough. Bullshit. I do remember it being colder last year though, based off the clothing I was wearing on my evening walks). Very convenient when I had to be out at night, and get up early and be out and about with only a shirt and undershirt.

Come on people, Chinese New Year isn't until the 23rd, Festivus is still going strong, post on the subforum dammit.


----------



## Bardeaux

70s here today.

I wore a long sleeve dress shirt with plaid shorts. Why? Good question.


----------



## baseado

27 C in Rio de Janeiro , Brazil but unfortuanetly its raining


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

Balmy, whatever that means. It's waht it feels like.


----------



## persianslipper

thefuckingweather dot com says it's cold enough to warrant stabbing yourself in the eye. I don't know about all that; it's one degree above freezing but the wind chill is making me dry my laundry inside. The last time I ignored wind chill my trousers stood up by themselves.


----------



## D's

To its cold here for living in the south my thermometer says its 34° and thats cold! Im outside now smoking a cigarette so its still not that bad.


----------



## whynaught

the midwest its been in the 50s untill two days ago where it snowed 6 inches and everybody bitched or bitched about the people bitching haha


----------



## stivsmegg

21 degrees and been raining all weekend, before that we got 14" of snow. good ole' manyhopeless, minneSNOWta


----------



## debaser

It's quite mild here in Paris. Hope it lasts a bit. Rainy though.


----------



## lostNfound




----------



## Serotonin101

40F at 0900 here in st Louis. last night was high 20s. the real question is why am I not sleeping right now...


----------



## sonix

Typical seattle rain rain and more rain lol if not just overcast with cold ass winds. Hoping for snow tho ^_^


----------



## jackie jones

I have not seen a snow shower like tonight's in years. Complete whiteout driving conditions. Drove for a few hours in the isolated wilderness contemplating the reality of possibly having to spend the night in my car in the ditch.


----------



## 6apbhmm

December so far was unusually cold here in central Europe. Almost always freezing, from 0C to -10C, almost no snow though. 
Ironically next week since Christmas Eve it should be much warmer, up to +8C lol.


----------



## herbavore

Beautiful dawn, now soft grey clouds. 60's predicted for today but light frost at night.


----------



## animal_cookie

today it is sunny with a high of 65F. i haven't a clue how people manage to get in the holiday spirit here. palm trees look really silly all decorated for xmas.


----------



## xdefeatsy

It is the first day of winter and finally some snow on the ground! The snow has been falling and blowing around all day. I have almost 4 inches of heavy wet snow on the ground as of right now where I live. The wind gusts are up around 30-40mph with temperatures in the high 20's so it's a bit chilly outside. So happy to finally see some snow, it always makes me feel better for some reason.


----------



## Shambles

Sheep will be drizzl'd 'pon.


----------



## XThexXTank

Man it was nice a few days ago nice n sunny.  But then came the fuckin rain and today its so fuckin cold and windy wich makes it 10x worse.  No snow so far this year.

Not a big fan of snow but if its gonna snow it better fuckin snow!  None of that half ass shit.  I'm talkin bout a foot of snow.  Then me and my friend will grab some shovels and go around and make some $$$ shovelin driveways.


----------



## izzy66

It's been nice but yesterday was wicked- rain, wind steady at 20-25mph, gusts to 60, temp was 35-40F. Might get a little snow on Christmas eve and day.


----------



## PepperSocks

Major white Christmas up in Ottawa.  We just got dumped on.  There was some freezing rain in there too; it took me 20 minutes to get my car cleared off to just barely be legal.  Daytime highs around -5C, down to -10-15 at night, windy as all hell; straight out of the north.  Looks like the encrusted (but still white) snow will stick around a while.

On another note, it fills me with sadistic happiness when I see (non seriously injured or fatal) accidents where people just forget to slow the hell down, apply brakes a lot earlier and softer than you normally would, and generally don't make any jerky movements.  The first snowfall of the year is always the same; cars off the road everywhere.  Do people seriously just forget those parameters from 9 months ago?  You can also feel that the tires aren't gripping anything solid; there's a certain intuition there.  Expand your conscioussness people!

Heh, maybe they're just southerners or Britons. 

edit:  Sorry if it happened to you jackie; just my ramblings.  I did it myself after hitting a deer a couple years ago.  My dad was pissed; by the time he went to get the deer, someone else had already snagged it.  
FYI, I always keep blankets/jar candles/lighters/matches/rope/hatchet/bunch of other crap in the trunk of my car.  You can have a jar candle going in your car instead of running the engine all night.  It doesn't consume enough oxygen or make enough CO to harm you, but produces enough heat to keep the car from being a total ice box.  The faint light helps too.


----------



## stormcharger

Its so sunny and humid here at the moment, im planning on cracking open a box of beers and having a bbq for christmas, I am not jealous of your guys freezing Christmas' at all!


----------



## debaser

It is very mild here in Paris, I'm pleasantly surprised, after having had a cold and rainy week. Not much sun, but almost autumnal.


----------



## Sir_Kit

It's still 70 degrees three days before christmas here in texas, goddammit!


----------



## Serotonin101

60F here in good ol st Louis today :D


----------



## augustaB

It's warm at 13°C and very wet. 
Hope it stays relatively warm.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

58°F | 14°C

Not too bad.


----------



## Disraeli_Beers

It's 6:30pm, 75 F with a nice breeze (I'm on an island in the middle of the pacific)

Merry Christmas eve if your into all that


----------



## Serotonin101

Fucking Cold degrees F. 60degrees to 33 the next day... what the flying fuck is that.... I hate Midwest weather sometimes...


----------



## Br1tannia

Merry christmas bluelight!  It rained last night here in the UK, so it's nice and wet outside, no white christmas as usual  Have a great day everyone


----------



## The Liberal Media

In London, cloudy today, weatherman said around 50 ie 10c, but with the breeze it felt a bit colder. No rain though.

I Miss Christmas In California, but have spent most of the last few christmas periods over there so It was nice to have one in London this time.
Next year its going to be California again. Was nice to Skype with some of the family who live there today, they are just about to head to Staples to watch the Lakers.

Not a bad christmas day activity


----------



## lonewolf13

19F and cold.


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

Captain.Heroin said:


> 58°F | 14°C
> 
> Not too bad.



We've had so much rain this year, I don't remember having such frequent showers since like 2004.


----------



## Serotonin101

its *too damn cold* degrees with like 4in of snow :/


----------



## hthr007

25F and about 10 inches of snow expected.


----------



## Nine North

mid-20s, 2nd snow storm in 3 days


----------



## IntimacyAddict

31°c / 88°F here at Scarborough Western Australia, much better than the 40 ish temperatures we've recently had.

Check out the beach on the surfcam
http://www.swellnet.com.au/surfcams/scarborough


----------



## Belisarius

Cool and drizzly here; 61 F (16 C) and overcast.  Lovely smell of fireworks in the night air.


----------



## jackie jones

Haha, peppersocks. No, that did not happen to me.

We got nailed too. There is at least two feet of snow currently.



> I did it myself after hitting a deer a couple years ago. My dad was pissed; by the time he went to get the deer, someone else had already snagged it.



I am happy that I am not the only one here that gets involved in these type of activities.


----------



## kushrolledup

Amazing weather, on average a low of 50 and a high of 70. I love Florida


----------



## pinkpapaver

well here in birmingham uk.  not far from aston villa football club.  ( it is owned by randy lerner who pwns the cleveland browns too)  we have had a beautiful new years day. no rain, nice sun set.  over christmas the last week in dec/ the last 7 months or so it has been very wet indeed.


----------



## izzy66

brrrr, windy, 12F and steadily dropping...
-izzy


----------



## stivsmegg

its 16 deg f and the windchill has been well below zero many times in the last few weeks and its minnesnowta so there is lots n lots o' snow(unlike last year)its just too bad i no longer ski/snowboard(hills here suck anyway).


----------



## Hazyasusual

cold


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

It's been so cold lately, it needs to stop. Having to wear a wool jacket in the middle of the day and not being quite comfortable, below freezing at night. It ain't right.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

35°f / 2°c


----------



## CinnamonGirl

I went to my parents for Christmas & when we left home it was sunny & warm. We got to my parents' house & it snowed twice while we were there! I froze the whole time I was there, but the snow was pretty. Hubby & I got to go 4 wheeling in the snow so that was fun!

Then when we got back home, it snowed here, LOL. Not much, just a dusting, but it's not common to have snow down here. Now it's cold (well, for ME it's cold) in the 30's. That's cold for me. Can't wait to get to Mexico in a few months!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

43°F / 6°C

not too bad


----------



## Serotonin101

^jealous. 

32F here in st Louis :/


----------



## Captain.Heroin

70°F here in Los Angeles. %)

The high is going to be 79°F here on the weekend.


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

^Finally sanity returns. Though I'm San Gabriel valley, not real L.A., but our weather is congruent enough.


----------



## jackie jones

Captain H? Sanity? Surely you jest.

Currently -1F


----------



## spork

3F with -15 windchill.


----------



## PepperSocks

-17C, -28C windchill (2 pm daytime high).  Windchill's the worst; I need to break out the neck warmer so only a narrow gap for my eyes is exposed.


----------



## Serotonin101

Saturday it was 60F. now its 23F... Midwest weather kills me.


----------



## hthr007

18F and windy


----------



## lonewolf13

a brisk 52F supposed to hit the 60's tomorrow :D


----------



## stivsmegg

amazingly it hit 4 this morning, the last few days it has been up to 15 below with a wind chill of 35-, it is warming up but it sucks when your breath freezes to your face and you have no car. i dont understand my tolerance to this god forsaken state i live in but i love it all the same. lows this week are still in the single digit below zero range, 8-, 10- 13- etc...with wind chills around 25-.....lame, having no car in minnesota is very bad indeed!


----------



## jackie jones

-16F (-25F wind chill)

and it is early in the night.


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

Raining.


----------



## ghostfreak

Deep enough snow here in N. Ireland (UK) plus for the last few days has been constantly raining, no make that pouring down.


----------



## stivsmegg

i live in minnesota...enough said.


----------



## stivsmegg

31 deg from -20 two days ago and in 2 more days its gonna be 20- again....minnesota. oh and in the middle of a winter storm so near white-out conditions until noon.


----------



## Professer

It was nice and cool at first when I was living in NC.

Had to come back to florida temporarily. Hot and wet like swampy balls all year 'round.


----------



## Volundr

One day 21c the next 5c.. Everyday tends to have blue skies and bright, hot sun though.. just the winds that can be nasty ;(


----------



## Synaesthesia242

Pretoria South Africa, wonderful weather. It's summer here now with lovely sunshiny weather. About 16c at night, 30 or so at day


----------



## lonewolf13

^ hey i use to live in Maseru .  right now it 49F and supposed to be nice the rest of the weekend


----------



## stivsmegg

its 7 degf, its the warmest its been in a couple weeks too!


----------



## Professer

The weather is the same it is all year around in Florida. HOT and WET.

Things were a lot nicer when I was in NC.


----------



## lonewolf13

warmer than normal w/ precipitation levels way under the average. the firefighters are gonna have a good year


----------



## lonewolf13

30F w/ slight flurries. feels like christmas already.


----------



## MistaSmokalot

its so cold..actually I lived on a ski resort and it was way colder there, but it is more of a wet cold in the city and dry cold on the mountain, i prefer the dry cold more. its also dark when i wake up to go to work, and dark when I get off work, so that kinda sucks too...snow next week maybe?  almost Time to get the board out and jib it up.


----------



## Roger&Me

lol lw dat looks like a gif w/ the snow flurries coming down on the screen


----------



## MagickalKat777

Its already -8 downtown. WTF... it never gets this cold so early. We actually had to kick the heater on!


----------



## Delsyd

It's been pretty cold lately but today it's like 65f, I should probably go outside and enjoy this.


----------



## Mariposa

^Consider me jealous!

21F, light flurries, woke up to a winter wonderland   So quiet and sweet but yep, fucking cold.


----------



## Droppersneck

Fixing to snow I cant wait I love wheeling my truck in the snow and ice just got to watch out for people that dont know how to drive in it. Driving a 5spd helps a bunch in the snow imo. I like gearing down instead of braking.


----------



## Mariposa

28F, wind chill of -5F, 25 mph winds.  Ouch, I'm staying in.


----------



## MagickalKat777

-9F right now and we're expecting snow today and tomorrow. 

Winter came early for CO this year it seems.


----------



## Roger&Me

33 american degrees. its been 25-30 last few days, unusually cold.


----------



## neversickanymore

Pretty damn cold and way to dark.. its kinda like a frozen grey hell.


----------



## lonewolf13

neversickanymore said:


> Pretty damn cold and way to dark.. its kinda like a frozen grey hell.



Where you been.


----------



## shimazu

snowed pretty hard yesterday and now I have to go out and about even though its my day off but this shit dont take care of itself but I like driving in the remnants of snow not so much snow itself because that can turn into a bad time at any turn


----------



## L2R

Reached 30-33C today. It's getting there.


----------



## neversickanymore

lonewolf13 said:


> Where you been.


  The flappen midwest.. but its sunny today.


----------



## brutus

It's been in the upper 70s all day.


----------



## neversickanymore

^
*NSFW*:


----------



## brutus

I actually laughed out loud at that picture the first time that I saw it.


----------



## Bardeaux

14F/-10C 

Mountains of snow. 

I spun out on the freeway today and was stuck in a ditch for a few hours. I'm really missing my palm trees and flip flops right now.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Sunny, it's about 35 degrees Celsius today. Lovin it!!


----------



## Seyer

-2.4C, snow everywhere.

Supposed to be +5C by saturday.


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

frigging cold here in north italy


----------



## lonewolf13

Cold cold cold in nm.


----------



## lonewolf13

ComfortablyNumb95 said:


> frigging cold here in north italy



What's ur elevation? Are you Italian alps or sea land?


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

lonewolf13 said:


> What's ur elevation? Are you Italian alps or sea land?


neither. I live in Verona (romeo and juliet you know) which is in the padana plain, it's  not the alps but you can clearly see the mountains from here in a bright day


----------



## neversickanymore

4F  or -16 C  but sunny in wisco today


----------



## Seyer

Rainy today, no forseeable end to the positive degrees. Black xmas anyone?


----------



## Bardeaux

For size:

*NSFW*: 










Pretty much this.


----------



## Seyer

Totally thought that was a gif until I saw the snowflakes outside of the photo haha


----------



## Bardeaux

lol I noticed that too after I posted


----------



## spork

Preparing for the first big storm this weekend!


----------



## jackie jones

-4F with a foot or so of snowfall.


----------



## Seyer

41F with disgusting rain.


----------



## neversickanymore

It already a real white Christmas here in wisco.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

I just went outside to smoke wearing a jacket & shorts.


----------



## Serotonin101

^jellybro.
its in the low 30s here. Gonna get up to about 50 on thursday for some reason then drop next week


----------



## jackie jones

-21f


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

Perfect, as per usual with SoCal weather, it did get uncomfortably cold for a few days though. Like in the thirties after sunrise, if you can believe it.


----------



## claire22

Today was a beautiful 30C/86F and sunny.
Tomorrow is 40C/105F with 90% chance of rain. In other words 40C and so humid even the windows are gonna sweat.
Not so much a white Christmas.


----------



## neversickanymore

Dumping snow... pretty day today.


----------



## ElCityRoller

-7° Celcius. It's been snowing a lot! Northern Ontario, Canada. Coldest night we've had so far was -33° C. Brrrrrrrr!


----------



## jackie jones

We just had an Ice Storm. There in an inch of ice covering everything. The roads are all closed, state of emergency, ect.


----------



## jackie jones

I saw a Snowy Owl today.






A majestic creature, indeed.


----------



## Help?!?!

^That's seriously awesome! Always wanted to see one in the wild. I think seeing any sort of owl is pretty awesome though.

Supposed to get a bit of snow...maybe it'll be a white Christmas afterall!


----------



## jackie jones

It was a very nice feeling. She was perched atop a utility pole all day today. I drove by her twice and each time stopped and admired her. They are such perceptive creatures. Nothing gets by them.


----------



## Help?!?!

Ha everytime i've seen an owl I had the feeling it noticed me far ahead of when I began to notice it as well.


----------



## Dtergent

I'm from the tropics it's hot and muggy as any other day


----------



## Seyer

Xmas eve, dark and rainy.


----------



## D's

chrimbus rrr've err'e bro. got dem sunrays beamin on my forhead whilst i b typin n feet cold as da fuckn snow.
i sip my coffee every so slurpy.


----------



## Maya

Freezing. -20 but I'm leavin in a few hours on a flight to vancouver so it won't be as bad probly 0 to 8 degrees


----------



## Bardeaux

_*COLD!*_


----------



## Seyer

Wet.


----------



## SirTophamHat

It has ranged from 0c to -20c over the past week, right now it's -4.


----------



## paranoid android

Fucking like 4 foot of snow on the ground and the coldest winter I've seen in over a decade here in Newfoundland. It ain't centreal or western Canada cold but it's damn fuckin cold


----------



## jackie jones

-13f with a wind chill of -30.


----------



## Shadowsblaze

I had a young owl as a pet for a short time. I purchased it off a young kid in Miami I hired to help me tear down two moble homes. He told me he had a hawk for sale and we stopped at Mc Donalds on the way to his house. He opened his closet and said watch this. He held out a french fry and the owl swiped it out of his hand with his talon. It was fast. Well I paid him $75 and brought him home. I had him for two days then brought him to the Wildlife Center in Ft. Lauderdale. He ate well for the two days eating small pieces of steak that I was cutting in strips but almost immediately saw where it was coming from, flew up on the table and tried to eat a one pound piece. Funny shit him screaming at me trying to take it away and I still wear a scar on my hand where he held on with the talon trying to get some leverage or just trying to fuck me up. Out the $75 bucks but he was released back in the wild.


----------



## lonewolf13

Hope u naughty ones in the midwest to the eastern coast are safe. Over the next few days.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Farken Hawt. They have forecast 41deg C tomorrow. Time to find a bar with frosty brews on tap


----------



## Seyer

One Thousand Words said:


> 41deg C


Fuck all that.

Im surprised we even hit -2C today. "Experts" are saying we wont even get snow this winter haha.


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## brutus

Unusually cold


----------



## puke

Terribly cold and has been snowing the last 3 days. Its horrible having to shovel my parents driveway.


----------



## Bardeaux

-8F/-22C tonight. 

I declare, it's a bit chilly outside.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

twas warm thru xmas
and not just like regular somewhat warm
more like beach warm
more like skin bubbling warm
more like deep frying warm
more like nuclear warhead melting warm
so all in all: warm


----------



## Serotonin101

-8F yesterday and -4F currently. Heat wave here in the Midwest.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

time goes by and the water aint freezing, but it aint boiling either. what it can do tho, is melting. and all this in normal atmospheric pressure. am i lucky or just not unlucky eh?


----------



## socko

This is my first and probably only winter here, but it seems like freakishly warm weather. It's 33F and raining.  What a waste of the season.


----------



## Serotonin101

^monday it was -8F and tomorrow is supposed to be 48F.... strangest fucking weather here


----------



## ebola?

Warmer and drier than usual in the PNW.

ebola


----------



## Bardeaux

Our lighthouses were starting to look like something from _The Day After Tomorrow_


----------



## neversickanymore

Crappy around these parts, but much better than last year.. i think or I hope.   Actually it may have gotten colder earlier this year.


----------



## alasdairm

we just emerged from STORMAGEDDON!

it was underwhelming.

alasdair


----------



## herbavore

alasdairm said:


> we just emerged from STORMAGEDDON!
> 
> it was underwhelming.
> 
> alasdair



Not here it wasn't underwhelming, Ali. Remember that bed I'm always offering to guests in the art studio....flooded. I spent yesterday after work with a shop-vac trying to get the water out. Anyway, sunny today.


----------



## Erikmen

It´s really cold today. I don´t it will get better any time soon..


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

It's only kinda cold, but most if not all of the snow has melted away


----------



## paranoid android

It's way warmer this year so far then last year. This time last year we where in the middle of the winter from hell where -5C with no wind was a good fucking day. This year we have only had a few cold days and only a day or 2 where the snow stayed on the ground. We have had alot of rain but hey atleast i don't have to shovel the fucking stuff.


----------



## ebola?

storms, floods.  All the fields nearby are now wetlands again.

ebola


----------



## InvisibleEye

There was a snowstorm last week and the temp is around 0°C so it is melting a little.
Hopefully there will be more snow next week, I'm a sucker for white christmas!


----------



## dr katz

Sunny san diego though surprisingly it been somewhat raining on and off the past week. Last Christmas it was 80° F lol just a normal day. I went to Philadelphia like 4 years ago for a week and there was so much snow. Do you understand how exciting the snow is when you're from southern California?


----------



## Bardeaux

29F right now, no precipitation I can see. 

but _*It's coming*_


----------



## socko

freakishly warm. cloudy. its actually kind of nice.  I'm sitting at a patio cafe outside without a coat.


----------



## Erikmen

Very cold!!


----------



## gr33n3y3z

Strange weather here, warm one day bitter cold the next . Today not so bad 36 F the low about 30 F.


----------



## Erikmen

That sounds okay though. I don´t staying below freezing much less snowy days. But rain and windy days get on my nerves..


----------



## neversickanymore

I thought it had burned out, but the sun shown today so its still there.  We have been in grey world for so long that everyone had to go out and buy a welders shield to see a god damn thing, but hey people were smiling. 


*NSFW*:


----------



## Erikmen

Cool..


----------



## Mysterie

nuf said


----------



## rm-rf

wet and oddly warm for this time of year, kind of like early spring

also i just noticed the snowflakes on my screen lol that freaked me out


----------



## dr katz

84 and sunny


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

Well let's see... compared to last year it's been amazing. At this time of last year we had a huge ice storm and no electricity for Christmas. It was -16 C out. No heating, no TV, no cooked food, nothing. Thankfully my aunt's neighbourhood was spared so I went there for a couple of days and had a hot shower.
This year the temps were above 0 C. Thank God for that! It was my first time going to the mass and not shivering. 
It's 8 C right now. W00t w00t!! That's pretty darn good!

Edit: I must admit I really dig this section.


----------



## Mr.Hankey




----------



## llama112

Last summer, we had a snowstorm, power was out for a week, came on Christmas Eve.  But it was TERRIBLE.  This year, no snow.  BEAUTIFUL.  I LOVED IT!


----------



## gr33n3y3z

Bitter ass cold.


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

Snowy snow snow


----------



## gr33n3y3z

^ same fucking snow, my enemy.


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

I don't really mind snow at all, I'm used to it living here and all. The windchill is killer though.


----------



## Bardeaux

Snowing, low of 3F/-11C


----------



## neversickanymore

-3F/-19C     -35F/-37C  with the wind chill.   Sunny


----------



## neversickanymore

Dumping snow


----------



## Eveleivibe

Rain, rain n more rain lol

Evey


----------



## Seyer

Not a single flake of snow in southern Finland


----------



## Way|0st

70f the other day now average like 52f.  cant wait till marchhh


----------



## Mr.Hankey

neversickanymore said:


> -35F/-37C  with the wind chill.


the fuck
that's kinda chilly yo
better put on a sweater or sumn


----------



## SluttyPeach

It's been in the 60's lately, some rain and some shine. Wednesdays gonna be nice.. 66 and sunny


----------



## stayhealthy970

Cold an snow


----------



## neversickanymore

^ yep.. dumping and cold in rado


----------



## Speed King

Where I am, it's warmer than usual. Last week it was like 60 degrees. Now it's low 50's. No pics yet, but it looks nice outside. Btw, where I am is usually 20 degrees colder.


----------



## SixBuckets

Hot with the occasional freak storm. We had a tornado yesterday and today it's back to sunny. The first few weeks of January are traditionally an insufferable heatwave.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Its gonna be in the 80's all week!


----------



## alasdairm

raining. thank goodness.

alasdair


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

36°F light rain


----------



## Speed King

55 degrees. Warm.


----------



## zombywoof

bit like islam here

partly sunny mostly sh  ite


----------



## Pharcyde

Fucking warm! God bless this el nino

It's 42 kinda rainy and fog


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

Raining like some sort of apocalypse, I love it :D


----------



## Seyer

Warm.


----------



## woamotive

Id guess 40s...sunny. Warmer than usual fosho.


----------



## ColtDan

Cold. Has been strangely warm for weeks, first time it's been properly cold


----------



## SKL

Unseasonably warm. 72 degrees was the high today. Christmas to be warm as well. No white Christmas here. Blame it on El Niño.


----------



## D's

Wet n Rainy.

I bet you $100 that santa is skippin this place,so what if there kids here.guess whose chore it is to eat the cookies n drink milk at 11:00pm.
And man, lets hope that milk is up to date because i already know them cookies are old as fuck.


----------



## bingey

we're breaking all records here it's been the same temp for the last three months.


----------



## nekointheclouds

It got up to 88 degrees today, I been rocking shorts all christmas!


----------



## spacejunk

Hot.  Around 100 degrees Fahrenheit, or ~38 Celsius.


----------



## jackie jones

A green Christmas for the first time in years. Lots of rain. We did get a bit of an ice storm last night, however. All of the trees are covered in ice. Very pretty.


----------



## alovexsopure

well. i am from albuquerque, new mexico. apparently over there its freezing with snow.

but i live now in glendale, arizona. and no snow...just freezing balls.

i have family on the east coast...i hear its fuckin warm and shit over there. wtf?!


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Finally starting to feel like winter here. 

Well, at least when the winds are blowing.


----------



## Boku_

Where i  am it's like 100 F in your americans temp gauge , so like 39 degress in australian temp gauge. Fuckin nice beer drinking weather, Dry and hot.  couldn't get me to have a white xmas for anyting. fuck the cold weather and the northern hemisphere


----------



## Mr.Hankey




----------



## Seyer

That feel when your facial hair is frozen.


----------



## Pill2Chill

Very mild. Haven't seen any snow or hail so far. Temperatures (AFAIK) didn't go below ~7-8°C. It does rain quite often, but that ain't so bad. Cold weather is worse.


----------



## Bardeaux

Very fluctuate. Six inches of snow one day, 55F (12C)  two days later. Currently there's snow on the ground, but it's 42F (5C). 

Snow and a low of 6F (-14C) Tuesday. 8(


----------



## neversickanymore

^


blistery in D town early morning


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fairly comfortable


----------



## T. Calderone

Autumn here in Michigan was oddly warm. Just a couple weeks ago, we had new dandelions popping up. 
Today we had our first snowfall and it finally feels like winter. Let the Festivus begin!


----------



## Erikmen

Captain.Heroin said:


> fairly comfortable



Same here. A bit warmer than usual.


----------



## Speed King

High of 33, low of 24


----------



## DixiChik

Grateful for relentless rain over last weekend, as Ole Dixie was burning down...again.

It brought our first real cold front tonight, as the low will be 19.  High tomorrow mid 30's.


----------



## sigmond

never seen this forum before..

already had a coating of snow where i live (20 miles or so outside Boston) though most days the temperature has been well above average.

(test post)


----------



## animal_cookie

it snowed and work was closed today


----------



## herbavore

Raining and 57 degrees. Soggy, but that's what we have all been praying for so can't complain.


----------



## spacejunk

Sunny and mild.  Really pleasant.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Dark and fuzzy.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

We're getting some much needed rain here in Los Angeles.


----------



## NeuroNymph

Currently 52*F here, and later today it's supposed to be 72*F. Looks like it will be the usual.

It rarely snows, but when it does  you'd think it was the zombie apocalypse either two situations happen:
1) They predict snow and cancel schooland life in general the day before,  so everybody buys months worth of supplies and clears out the shelves in fear....only for it to be nice, clear, and unseasonably warm the next day.
2) They tell us the snow will skip over us, or it may not stick and we wake up to actual snowtopped black ice and complete mayhem with announcements that everything is shutdown for 2-3days despite the snow being gone by noon.


----------



## Mysterie

40C, hottest capital city in the world.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

48 F, low/no winds.


----------



## neversickanymore

Windy  gusts up to 70mph


----------



## Pretty_Diamonds

76 F.  Beautiful night.


----------



## w01fg4ng

a warm 31 F


----------



## Speed King

Hello all. Where I am on vacation, it's 84 degrees. I can totally dig it.


----------



## DixiChik

POURING RAIN, tornado watches, temps 70+

Pouring snot, fever, can't breathe...fucking flu for 12 days of Christmas...and counting (yay me!)

 Have enough FUN for all of us miserable fucks, SK!?!


----------



## Speed King

You are all in my hearts. If it was up to me, we would set a WDW get together. Private, by invatation only. 

It can be done . Btw, if your in or near Orlando, PM me/


----------



## alasdairm

we got 18 inches of snow last night 






alasdair


----------



## DixiChik

*Beautiful...Thank you for sharing, alasdair!  *Visions of sharing hot cocoa in front of a roaring fire dance in my congested head.

 Snow is such a rare thing in MS.  We had an exceptionally warm, humid holiday season, with tornadoes even. 

We ran the AC so we could have fires burning in the fireplace. (yep, we did that)

*SK...*I'm about 14 hours' drive from Orlando.  Flu is still kicking my ass...Cherry on top of a shit sundae of chronic pain.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

60 degrees. Nice weather.


----------



## Mr.Hankey




----------



## jackie jones

Lots of snow this year. Entering a cold snap as of recent. Currently hovering around 0F.


----------



## herbavore

Sunny, crisp (60F/15C) and the bay is full of Blue Whales!

@Ali and Mr Satanic--all that snow looks wonderful!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Bergen
Wednesday 9:00 PM
Rain
8 degrees celcius
Wind 5 m/s

Fucking lovely.


----------



## cduggles

70F now, Low 80s tomorrow. 
Clear blue skies.
Brrrr...


----------



## oestrogenprinsessa

~40f waiting on snow


----------



## JackiePeyton

Colder than a witch's tit


----------



## aihfl

Upper 30s - chilly for Florida. It snowed as far south as Dothan Alabama which practically at the Florida border this morning!


----------



## Tubbs

Hell has frozen over here.


----------



## Tranced

alasdairm said:


> we got 18 inches of snow last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



That photo looks really cool with the festivus skin causing my screen to snow. I thought t was some kind of live photo at first.

We have had the first hard freeze this morning. The ground hard and crunchy and there is a light dusting of white over everything. I'd imagine we might have another mild winter on our hands this year, if recent trends continue.


----------



## CFC

It's snowing! In LONDON! Amazing :D

It almost never snows here because the city heat melts everything 10 miles before it hits the ground


----------



## CFC

alasdairm said:


> we got 18 inches of snow last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



That's lovely. It looks alpine, like Switzerland or something


----------



## Tranced

CFC said:


> It's snowing! In LONDON! Amazing :D
> 
> It almost never snows here because the city heat melts everything 10 miles before it hits the ground



Yeah, Newcastle too! I was walking home and this was the view to the west:






To the east was a kind of dark grey haze. 10 minutes later and it was like this:


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Hahah it's funny how the whole London is in utter chaos if there's an inch of snow on the ground.

Gotta have proper tires...

*NSFW*:


----------



## BehindtheShadow

I have never seen snow #true story....


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Well cum to FF and enjoy your virtual snow and ice.


You can hop on the back while I ride a few rounds.


----------



## BehindtheShadow

Dashing through the snow on a one horse open sleigh blah blah blah and all that shit.

Merry Xmas to all


----------



## CFC

Loving Hankey's name in here 



BehindtheShadow said:


> I have never seen snow #true story....



You must get some in saffa, on mountains and such?


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

It's 63*F at 6:30am in So Cal, we just had 250,000 acres burn and it is still smoldering, not exactly a wonderland of any sorts atm. That snowy single track Hankey's got looks like a blast. God help any critters in his path with ice studs on that bike.


----------



## BehindtheShadow

CFC said:


> Loving Hankey's name in here
> 
> 
> 
> You must get some in saffa, on mountains and such?



Yes we do but I have never ever seen it myself, every single time ive taken a drive up there is nothing there!
Its a conspiracy I tell you!

Weather here is hot and humid! As it always is!


----------



## Vlouriablack

Very cold and light snow. It's very pleasant to watch the snow fall though.


----------



## Vlouriablack

BehindtheShadow said:


> Dashing through the snow on a one horse open sleigh blah blah blah and all that shit.
> 
> Merry Xmas to all



Lol. That made me laugh.


----------



## Jabberwocky

The weather here? Tis the season of kratom withdrawal... so mildly unpleasant with occasional naps and lots of BL


----------



## Mr.Hankey

CFC said:


> Loving Hankey's name in here


Gotta love that shit yo.



BehindtheShadow said:


> Yes we do but I have never ever seen it myself, every single time ive taken a drive up there is nothing there!
> Its a conspiracy I tell you!


Hehe yep. 
There's a whole lot of conspiracies going on if you look at things carefully enough.
You know like the next line going faster than yours etc.

If you wanna see proper snow and lots of it, you should come see me at the north pole.
We got some. And then some.


----------



## aihfl

A few days ago the heat was coming on and now it's 88 fucking degrees F. Welcome to Florida in winter. Glad I'm getting out of here for Christmas and New Years.


----------



## Steady Scootin

Had what this area considers a massive amount of snow only for the weather to revert to much warmer temps, and a fair amount of rain. As many like to say down here, Roll *cough* Yuletide! It gets old.

Edit: Where are ya off to for Christmas/Nee Year's, aihfl?


----------



## aihfl

Steady Scootin said:


> Had what this area considers a massive amount of snow only for the weather to revert to much warmer temps, and a fair amount of rain. As many like to say down here, Roll *cough* Yuletide! It gets old.
> 
> Edit: Where are ya off to for Christmas/Nee Year's, aihfl?


Nashville, where I grew up. In all the years I lived in NE Alabama I think I could count the number of times I had to scrape ice off my windshield on one hand.


----------



## Steady Scootin

aihfl said:


> Nashville, where I grew up. In all the years I lived in NE Alabama I think I could count the number of times I had to scrape ice off my windshield on one hand.



Yeah, when I was a kid I remember my mom and grandparents having ice scrapers in their car. Since it never actually got an legitimate use, it was just something else to hit my brother with while riding around.


----------



## Santa

*Ho Ho Ho!*


*Santa* decrees that Christmas Day will be a day of snow and tobogganing for all this year. Watch out sunny Florida!


----------



## Tubbs

Steady Scootin said:


> Yeah, when I was a kid I remember my mom and grandparents having ice scrapers in their car. Since it never actually got an legitimate use, it was just something else to hit my brother with while riding around.



The South always gives me a kick, when it comes to snow. I remember being in Arkansas one winter, they got maybe an inch and a half of snow, and everyone flipped out like it was a blizzard.


----------



## aihfl

Every time it snows in Tennessee the stores inevitably run out of milk and bread. I forgot which comedian said, "Every time it snows in the south, does everyone get hungry for French toast?" It really shouldn't be that way in Tennessee because most winters they actually get decent snowfall.

Santa, please bring snow to the Cumberland Mountains in Tennessee. I'd really like to go snowshoe hiking during my visit!


----------



## Tubbs

Yeah I've noticed that the couple times I've been to Tennessee


----------



## Steady Scootin

Ugh, now it's pouring rain again. It's been on and off all day, mostly just sprinkling, but it's led to such a nice temp outside. Was enjoying sitting outside, posting and smoking cigs, but oh well, so much for that.


----------



## Tubbs

Get an umbrella man


----------



## Steady Scootin

bptubbs said:


> Get an umbrella man



Was coming down a bit too hard for that, especially when falling at an angle. It's already stopped, though. Nature's out to annoy me.


----------



## aihfl

Walking around in a t-shirt and shorts.


----------



## Steady Scootin

T-shirt here, don't currently own any shorts.


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

Ooh, we might get a 1/100 of an inch of rain = ABC news Storm Watch  8)


----------



## Tubbs

Same here. Slight chance of a dusting,and ice cold


----------



## Steady Scootin

Rain on and off again today, including a 30 minute monsoon this afternoon. Seems done for the night, though, and feels great outside.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Weather is fine here, THANKS FOR FUCKIN ASKING!!!!11


----------



## Speed King

Mr.Hankey said:


> Weather is fine here, THANKS FOR FUCKIN ASKING!!!!11



I would of asked. What’s the temperature Mr.Hankey?

By me we have a comfy 35 degrees. Yeah! Winter!!


----------



## Mr.Hankey

The temperature is fine here, THANKS FOR FUCKIN ASKING!!!!11


----------



## BehindtheShadow

Its fooking hot here! I hate humidty! its 29 C


----------



## aihfl

It's colder than a witch's tit. Icicles on the side of the highway


----------



## peterfromsweden

To much snow here In Sweden!

I want a beach right now..


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

Mr.Hankey said:


> Weather is fine here, THANKS FOR FUCKIN ASKING!!!!11





Mr.Hankey said:


> The temperature is fine here, THANKS FOR FUCKIN ASKING!!!!11



But most importantly, "How's the Humidity Mr. Satanic?"


----------



## LandsUnknown

Cold-ish but not really that cold.  It's been in the 30s during the day and like 10-20 at night.  I live in the southeast US (north Georgia), so everyone has been complaining about the cold.  However, I don't find it particularly bad.  It's pretty much like how it is on average in the winter where I grew up (upstate New York).  No snow though, unfortunately even though it gets cold like this often (and occasionally even colder, like single digits), it hardly ever actually snows.  Because it only gets cold at night when the air is dry.  If there is much moisture in the air (e.g. enough for precipitation), it usually keeps the temperature from dropping off much at night and thus it is *just* too warm for it to be snow and is a miserable cold rain instead.  It does snow occasionally though, and I kind of hope it does...... since I actually like the snow.  One thing I miss a lot about moving here.


----------



## Swerlz

lolflorida


----------



## Hannah Capps

it's snowing like a mofo outside. Brrr.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Jekyl Anhydride said:


> But most importantly, "How's the Humidity Mr.Satanic?"


None of your business, THANKS FOR FUCKING ASKING!!!!11


----------



## papa

Mr.Hankey said:


> None of your business, THANKS FOR FUCKING ASKING!!!!11



More like Mr.Kranky, huh?  It's 52? here in beautiful South Texas... expecting heavy rain on Friday


----------



## Tubbs

Cold and almost a record for early snow...


----------



## swilow

^Brrr.

31 degree celsius (thats almost 88 fahrenheit) where I am currently going nowhere in life. Lovely and shady on my property though


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Saturday has a low of 17 degrees. Burr.


----------



## neversickanymore

Shit sucks.. projected 67 some days in a row under 32.. team is loosing.  fire on the horizon though.. we shall see?


----------



## D's

It's like cold enough where shit i should have worn gloves when carrying that mc Donald's bag in my hand.


----------



## aloe2018

Pittsburgh
37?


----------



## Xorkoth

Where I live, it's a bit colder than usual, 40s during the day and down into the 20s or 30s at night, though we had a 70 degree day last weekend.  Where I'm going (Illinois to visit my family) for Christmas, I don't know what it'll be like yet, but last year on the day after Christmas when we left, it was -10 degrees outside without factoring in wind chill.



swilow said:


> ^Brrr.
> 
> 31 degree celsius (thats almost 88 fahrenheit) where I am currently going nowhere in life. Lovely and shady on my property though



You and your upside-down seasons.


----------



## Yourbaker

Currently -24C outside, on a mountain in the middle of the Yukon.


----------



## aihfl

Pleasantly cool in Central Florida. 60s during the day, 40s at night the past few days, which made for great manatee watching at Blue Spring State Park


----------



## Xorkoth

-24C, that's about -11F... yep that's damn cold!  The coldest I've been in was -24F but it was quite windy so the wind chill was below -40F... even with 3 layers and a heavy winter coat, gloves, hat and scarf, my entire body was instantly so cold that it produced a panicky feeling and all I could think of was "gotta get inside gotta get inside".  This was while exiting the car and running to the front door.


----------



## aihfl

I've experienced probably -30F in Evanston, Illinois, walking to a Pace stop. The overnight low had been -36F in Chicago - air temp, not wind chill. Only my eyes were exposed to the air and I swear I could feel my eyeballs get cold. So I turned around, went back to my apartment and put on my lap swimming goggles. I got a few laughs from passers-by but I didn't care.


----------



## Anabasis

Absolutely stunning here in the Mexican Caribbean!


----------



## atara

It's rained three times this month. That's a lot for San Francisco.

Weather is in the 50s in degrees Freedom or the 10s in degrees Communist. That's what those letters stand for, right?


----------



## Xorkoth

aihfl said:


> I've experienced probably -30F in Evanston, Illinois, walking to a Pace stop. The overnight low had been -36F in Chicago - air temp, not wind chill. Only my eyes were exposed to the air and I swear I could feel my eyeballs get cold. So I turned around, went back to my apartment and put on my lap swimming goggles. I got a few laughs from passers-by but I didn't care.



Haha nice, I experienced mine in Aurora, IL.  And about as bad in northern Wisconsin (except more snow so it was better).


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Cold and miserable


----------



## Speed King

I went swimming today. High 70?s. Warm pool.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Freezing and raining for the past coupla days. Sucks but perfect weed and xan time....


----------



## Xorkoth

Right now we got about 6 inches of snow on the ground... less than expected.  Gonna hang out all day and go sledding.  Feeling compelled to take some little doses of some molly I got that is probably 4-FEA... not sure if I will because it gave me a wicked hangover last time and I have no alcohol but I just might anyway.


----------



## aihfl

Pouring rain. Perfect day to veg on the couch with Netflix and some downers.


----------



## Xorkoth

I wish I had some downers, it would make it certain that I take 4-FEA.

But pretty sure I'm gonna do some acid and then add it and do a semi candyflip.


----------



## Speed King

Now it?s raining heavy. Coffee with MAS 20 mg added to it and some nicotine vaped. Think another pot of coffee and some more stimulation is in order. 

Perfect computer repair weather.


----------



## Xorkoth

I'm gonna go outside in my snow boots and maybe sled down the road.


----------



## jasperkent

40ish and drizzling. 

Peace&Love,
jasper


----------



## Tubbs

Mid 20s... yay....


----------



## swilow

atara said:


> It's rained three times this month. That's a lot for San Francisco.
> 
> Weather is in the 50s in degrees Freedom or the 10s in degrees Communist. That's what those letters stand for, right?



:D 

Though we all know F really stands for fascist!


----------



## jasperkent

45 and sunny and yes, F stands for fascist!


----------



## Speed King

70's and fu#$ing great


----------



## neversickanymore

For WI .. Gorgeous today!   You have to love global warming!


----------



## BehindtheShadow

Its boiling hot - 42C or about 104F....
No electricity so no aircon....
Bleh


----------



## Tranced

Wet, rainy & shit. Occasionally windy. Dull.

Was nice and sunny yestersay though.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Yesterday it didn't get above freezing.

The coastal city wind is really the only trouble.


----------



## Tubbs

Supposed to be around the 40s for a while here, definitely welcome after the last few weeks...


----------



## aihfl

Drizzly and chilly but oddly festive (not counting the brawl taking place outside a bar in the next block - peace on earth, good will to men )


----------



## Tubbs

What about the women?


----------



## aihfl

Storming like a son of a bitch and a tornado warning!


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

73*/23* and sunny in Orange county, CA. Quite the opposite of Orange county, Fl ^ Hope you fared well Aihfl


----------



## neurogal

Dreary in Milwaukee today but still warmer than average for December at around 30.


----------



## aihfl

Jekyl Anhydride said:


> 73*/23* and sunny in Orange county, CA. Quite the opposite of Orange county, Fl ^ Hope you fared well Aihfl


Thanks - just some minor flooding. Today feels more like Chicago in the fall than Florida. 50s (F), with about a steady 20mph wind and off and on rain. I was going to get out and do stuff but fuck it.


----------



## Ketamania

Surprisingly high 50's this week. Moderate sunshine. Doesn't get cold until Jan/Feb. 

Turkey hit the window last night. Found him dead outside, poor fellow broke his neck.


----------



## aihfl

Chilly enough that there was a mist hanging over my lake this morning.






Chilly enough that the dog said, fuck this, I'm staying under here.


----------



## Speed King

74 degrees on Christmas day. I will be swimming.


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

We're on a storm watch here. 40 % chance for 1/10" of rain and dipping down to 66*/19*. Looks like the Tornado(s) moved right on through Aihfl, beautiful glassy lake/ wetlands too. Going to the beach for a bonfire on Wed hopefully.


----------



## Shambles

Mild. Mostly mild. Wish I could say more. But that could possible be considered extreme. And it's not. It's mild. Really deeply meh.


----------



## Speed King

74 degrees. I went swimming today.


----------



## Help?!?!

42 degrees and raining.


----------



## nepalnt21

midatlantic east coast usa, "rany roo, rany roo!"

seriously, if we had as much snow as we've had rain, it prolly wouldnt melt 'til mid-march. 

truth be told, i like this weather. rainy and 40?f. fungi tend to like it, too... perhaps spring will provide a nice harvest...


----------



## Xorkoth

About 60 degrees today and partly cloudy.  Feels great.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Weather's fucked cause there's no snow!
I'm all for dark things and def not a racist,
but goddamn xmas needs to WHITE!


----------



## Iceman1216

Cold windy, may have snow 
20 degrees F
-3 wind chill today
Northeast USA
sucks a little, but my prayers and love for all my BLers  Down under!!
Australia is in very bad shape  
Anyone who does Not beleive climate change is real, and Man made is Sadly in Denial


----------



## Hylight

Happy FESTIVUS everybody !   ☮ 
It's cold in the northern Hemi  ! *♡*


----------



## neversickanymore

Finally thawed out here today after a wicked end fall early winter.    Nuff of this shit already.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Wintery cold but never to the extent of snow. 
GLOBAL WARMING RANT:
When I was a little kid in the 90s it always used to snow in December. Not necessarily on Xmas eve/day but it did snow. When I was older as a kid I remember noticing it never seemed to snow until well into January anymore and wondered why.
Now I'm 23 and the last 4 or 5 years it hasn't snowed until MARCH, if at all.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Supposed to start snowing in two hours.

8-15 inches.

I can only hope for a white christmas.


----------



## neversickanymore

Sorta nasty and windy.. some snow.


----------



## SunriseChampion

It's looking like an actual winter this year. Last year was the warmest winter here since I was born....1985.

It was fucking sad. Mostly around zero. Almost no snow that lasted more than a day or two.

This year is looking better. More in line with historical averages.

Hope we get some decent snow though. It's snowed here a couple times in the last week, but nothing major. We don't get much snow on this side of this lake. But it can get cold.....hoping for some of those -30 days.....the colder, the higher the pressure which means clear skies. It's beautiful.


----------



## S.J.B.

It was unseasonably cold this morning... -18 degrees C (0 degrees F). As is usually the case when it gets this cold, it was a blindingly sunny day.


----------



## WishfulThinkin

It’s really cold here in Atlanta, like 34 degrees right now. I wish I were somewhere tropical.


----------



## JessFR

Hot, as usual.

Why can't I ever live somewhere with snow at Christmas?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Holy fuck we got a fuck ton of snow i just woke up. About a foot. And its only 10 hours into the 18 hour storm.

Got some snow in my bed because i left my window open.


----------



## JessFR

madness00 said:


> Holy fuck we got a fuck ton of snow i just woke up. About a foot. And its only 10 hours into the 18 hour storm.
> 
> Got some snow in my bed because i left my window open.



Lucky bastard. :D

I haven't even seen snow in a real long time.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Left the date on so ya'll dont decry bullshit. lol guess i _coulda _added that but didnt.




@madness00 
we neighbors now, mf!


----------



## Cream Gravy?

It was in the 80s daily till last couple days here. Hopefully it stays cool a few more days at least. I live in the asshole of America I sometimes think.


----------



## JessFR

PtahTek said:


> Left the date on so ya'll dont decry bullshit. lol guess i _coulda _added that but didnt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @madness00
> we neighbors now, mf!



I hate you.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Snow? Whats that, nothing in S.A. But our weather atm is fucxt. it is suppose to be sunny and hot with the occasional hard down pore but which only lasts a day or maybe two. But at the moment its just overcast with a lot of rain, the weather cycle or seasonal cycle is fuct over here.


----------



## SunriseChampion

WishfulThinkin said:


> It’s really cold here in Atlanta, like 34 degrees right now. I wish I were somewhere tropical.



I had to read this three times before I realised you weren't taking the piss.

Fahrenheit....right.

Wait....you kind of are taking the piss though....34 F ain't "really cold".


----------



## neversickanymore

SunriseChampion said:


> I had to read this three times before I realised you weren't taking the piss.
> 
> Fahrenheit....right.
> 
> Wait....you kind of are taking the piss though....34 F ain't "really cold".




This might surprise you southerner 


*NSFW*: 



  Toronto

 43.6487° N


*NSFW*: 



 Green Bay, WI

44.513287° N


----------



## SunriseChampion

Nope, I'm well aware of my relative location. 

Our wine regions are at the same latitude as those of France.

Only kept alive by the microclimates of the great lakes....still....the jet stream causes this piece to get way colder than France would know what to do with.

It's true though.....us down here in Southern Ontario are indeed the southerners of the dominion. Place is a zoo.


----------



## neversickanymore

SunriseChampion said:


> Nope, I'm well aware of my relative location.
> 
> Our wine regions are at the same latitude as those of France.
> 
> Only kept alive by the microclimates of the great lakes....still....the jet stream causes this piece to get way colder than France would know what to do with.
> 
> It's true though.....us down here in Southern Ontario are indeed the southerners of the dominion. Place is a zoo.




Last thing the Great Lakes want is Foxxconn .. true.

Such BS,


----------



## Mysterier

It is neither cold nor hot here in Purgatory.


----------



## SunriseChampion

neversickanymore said:


> Last thing the Great Lakes want is Foxxconn .. true.
> 
> Such BS,



What's a Foxconn?


----------



## neversickanymore

Canada and the US have a strong treaty to protect our great lakes.   Provisions in this treaty require that Canada and the US approve decisions that could effect the health of our great lakes.  Foxconn builds screens for tech.   They need a ridiculous amount of h20.   They planned to get it from our great lakes.   Wisconsin's old, out on his ass, criminal governor tried to load up a deal to get that plant here,   He is a slippery shady, that associated with convicted criminals, that is now sent packing out on his ass.    Supp seeya Walker. 

Just in 4 hours ago good news









						Foxconn tells Wisconsin it never promised to build an LCD factory
					

Wisconsin stands by its rejection of Foxconn’s subsidies, but both sides express openness to amending the contract.




					www.theverge.com
				




That's a win for us all


----------



## SunriseChampion

Yeah, fuck that.....leave our Great Lakes alone. I don't think I could live without the heavenly beauty of Georgian Bay.....and the view off my balcony ain't bad either.


----------



## kaosisallwesee

The UK has been up and down lately. We actually had temps below 0°C and a few cm of snow earlier this month, but it's pretty warm now at ~10°C daytime and ~5°C nights. Going to drop some more next week, and there may even be another bit of snowfall towards the end of the week.
I'd usually be in Poland for the latter half of December, so I've become used to a cold white Christmas. But even there in recent years they've seen positive temps all the way to January, with little to no snowfall in the north. Not like it used to be, where even in Warsawa you could guarantee snow and freezing temps from the first week of December. With the storms hitting the US I'm hoping that the Atlantic sends those systems our way for a proper white Christmas/new year, but it's the UK so we'll probably just see rain.


----------



## SunriseChampion

It's been fucking raining all day and about 5C.

Where am I? If you guessed northwest Europe or Lower Mainland British Columbia/Vancouver Island, you'd be forgiven for being wrong.

I hate this weather.

Won't be below 0C til Boxing Day either. Which is fine....can wait for Boxing Day EPL brunch and pints. Frozen is perfect. Only -5C though.

The rest of the week can fuck off though, weather-wise. What a bummer.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Damnit rained all night and washed away the snow lol.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

This is what I got:








On that hill/mountain behind our house are a lot of wild turkeys. Hear them every morning before dawn going nuts. Peaceful.


----------



## Pillhead111

North Carolina. About 40F sunny and windy.


----------



## SunriseChampion

It actually snowed on Christmas Eve which made my day.....and it's still snow-covered out there. Love winter.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Woke up to a couple of inches of snow this morning, which is unusual where I live.

Trouble is, when i went out on my secret vodka run while the wife was in the shower this morning, she totally rumbled me because of the tyre tracks and clear windscreen.

Fuckin snow...


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Well we busy going into a thunder storm so gonna switch me pc of very soon, don't like the rumbling in the clouds


----------



## bongdong

Jesus fucking Christ, 60-70cm of snow in what, 3 hours? WTF, seriously? And it's not like we don't have shit-ton of it already and I'm not even in an area were it snowed a lot (some parts got over 2m in one and a half weeks a month ago). This is just craziness, the weather is getting more and more extreme there is no doubt about it, whether it's rain, or heat/dryness, hail or wind etc. I have the urge to kick some of those climate change denies in the butt or somewhere else..

Edit: Looked like it was going to stop, but nop, it went from moderate (snowfall) to holy crap again in no time. I think we are going to wear away here.. 
Edit2: Is it just me, or are your icons in the editing box grey/greyed out too?


----------



## bongdong

..on the other hand, it's kind of cool to see that the weather is determining what a whole country is doing. Every hand is outside in the dark moving the white stuff in all directions, all is silent and the snow is light like cotton wool, a pleasure to shovel. And my camera is weatherproof, so there are pictures too, now.


----------



## SunriseChampion

Our snow melted this morning, the fucker.


----------



## Coffeeshroom

i have never seen or touched snow in my life, it sucks


----------



## SunriseChampion

Coffeeshroom said:


> i have never seen or touched snow in my life, it sucks



A good snow fall brings a strange glow to the city at night and muffles all the city sounds. It's the most peaceful thing that ever happens in this zoo. I swear it feels like time slows down.

At least once in your life, you gotta make it to somewhere that has a decent amount of the stuff for a few days.


----------



## Xorkoth

Snow is awesome, I love it.

I came home from visiting my family to 4-5 inches of snow, barely made it up the road.  Had to call a neighbor to come feed my cat, because the cat sitter couldn't get out of her driveway for 2 days.


----------



## SunriseChampion

That's the shit I'm talking about.

Nothing beats being snowed in. In the city, it's even more gnarly because shit looks like it should be working but it's not and it suddenly attains the calm of the bush outside the city.


----------



## Iceman1216

Nice cold weather on Long Island, Had a little snow for the holiday, but gone now. That is the best when you live at the beach, snow should be in the mountains where you can have fun with it and make $$ with it.
Cold clear and No wind beutiful day, ( I work outsid so not a fan of the snow )


----------



## neversickanymore

Not bad the fall was warm as can be.. color change was weird, pocketed and not breathtaking, but the weather was quite nice.    Snowed a little and has been hanging around 25 to 40 F.


----------



## Xorkoth

Warm today, was pretty cold a few days ago.  It's always up and down around here.  We have 60-70 degree days throughout the winter and it also gets into the 20s, even down to 0 sometimes at night, but not usually.


----------



## n3ophy7e

We are having a cold, wet summer here for Festivus due to the La Niña weather phenomenon. I'm super happy with that because a) I LOVE storms and rain, b) I HATE the heat, and c) I'm heavily pregnant over summer so the last thing I wanted was a hot, humid summer for that. I was fucking dreading it.


----------



## Tripp Moore

63 degrees and cold AF, relatively.speaking.

 My state is, apparently, 1 of only 2 US states where it’s snowing. I live in Hawaii on the North Shore of Oahu, Famous for our miles and miles of uncrowded beaches and the 7 mile miracle where The Bonzai Pipeline, Off The Wall, Waimea, Velzy Land, and many other amazing, and not so uncrowded, surf breaks live. I am ready for the hate but It is very cold tonight. At least for here and this early into winter it’s pretty cold. There’s some crazy storm north of us coming out of Alaska (the other state with snow, duh) and the wind is blowing pretty good direclty from the north. The cold(er) air and the wind are making it down right chilly tonight. It was not like this yesterday. I was in shorts and t-shirt and sweating yesturday, but tonight It’s cold. 63 is not even near as cold as it can get in winter. I have recorded it down to 51 at night one winter. which isn’t really that cold, but my house (like most in this area unless its new construction, are single wall so there’s no insulation and my windows are Jalousies that even when closed aren’t fully closed, so unless you have a space heater the temp inside is only a couple degrees above the outside temp. In a house like that and not used to the colder weather just feels cold. Even on an aveage mid winter day, it can be pretty chilly in the morning and I don’t feel like paddle out because it’s cold enough to make Mae want to go  back under the covers. But this is the good time of year for surf here, and if you can force yourself to get in the water it’s actually warmer in the water where the water temo is normally 77-79 all ready round. But sitting on your board with your torso above the water is chilly. It was windy and rainy and cold all day today. I had to walk home this evening and I didn’t have a light hoodie or anything other han my board shorts and a t-shirt. I was freezing walking at first but by the time I was half way home I was feeling nice and warm. Today and tonight was he first time since last winter that I didn‘t run the A/C in my office all day. 

The Big Island (and maybe Maui(?)) has snow on top of the large (dormant) volcanos. Big Island has two Volcanos that are over 12K’. So it’s not unusually for those peaks to get some snow in winter. Maui also has a very tall Volcano but I’m not sure if it get’s snow often. I haven’t been to Maiui since I was 12. Aloha.


----------



## TheUltimateFixx

Currently in Brazil,  state of Sao Paulo, by the coast.  Mid - twenties Celsius at the minute but forecast to get to 30 and above by Friday. This feels like summer holidays and palm trees are not in the least christmassy. 

Back to Wales on the 21st.  Will be quite the temperature shock as daytime at this time of year seldom gets above single figures,  and often frost at night.


----------



## Nurse Ratched

Today is okay....30 F and sunny. Tomorrow it starts. Snow, sleet, freezing rain or rain depending on which part of the State.

Monday the Canadians are going to blow things our way and night time temps will be in the teens for 3 nights.

My Mom and I built a shelter in an old shed in the backyard with lots of hay and boxes for the feral cats to sleep in when it gets real bad.


----------



## Xorkoth

hylite said:


> Sounds like the mountains. Hot.



The mountains are sexy.  Warm, comforting and sexy as fuck


----------



## Robi

its amazing here, airs better, we had so many fires, it gets hot here, in cali, its a lil chilly but a welcomed reprieve from the heat,now we need some rain for our drought


----------



## BehindtheShadow

It's hot as fuck 
Humidity killing us here in South Africa


----------



## n3ophy7e

Usually it would be hot and humid as fuck here in Sydney Australia too, but we're experiencing the La Niña weather effect this summer. So it's cool but still humid as fuck because we're getting storms almost every afternoon. I am NOT complaining because I am 7 months pregnant and I was absolutely dreading being heavily preggo in the heat!!! So I got lucky this time  Thank you La Niña!!!


----------



## neversickanymore

Getting dumped in little bit.. then in the 50s Monday.. probably some minor flooding.

I’ll be working through all this shit.   Smiles.


----------



## December Flower

Snow ho ho


----------



## paranoid android

Cold and theres snow on the ground already.


----------



## n3ophy7e

To all of you lovelies in the Northern Hemisphere currently experiencing cold temperatures and SNOW in particular, please allow me to express my sincere desire to be where you are. I LOVE the cold and the snow


----------



## mal3volent

Tornado outbreak overnight, maybe up to 100 deaths.


----------



## neversickanymore

Dumping.. work is canceled     SNOW DAY!!!!


----------



## neversickanymore

Extremely windy.. tipping trucks over on the highway.


----------



## ions

Record highs today.


----------



## G_Chem

Yea it felt like summer yesterday, then the winds came..

-GC


----------



## birdup

It's fucking hot. Like it's fucking hot like a son of a bitch, but only for like three days a year. Aside from that, it shifts constantly from cold and dreary to unrealistically unreasonable without ever settling in anything other than my worst projections as if my own nightmare.

I should be a Melbourne weatherman.


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

Sunny, snowy, -10 degrees. Perfect Christmas weather.


----------



## thegreenhand

Cold and grey


----------



## Nurse Ratched

2 inches of snow yesterday and today it will warm up a bit so they are calling for rain. Hovering around 35 F right now.


----------



## Yourbaker

Well below 0C snowing like a blizzard and there is a layer of ice under it all from the freezing rain last night.

Wish I lived near a hill for the free entertainment.


----------



## Crackle pop

Uk Nottingham . Cold and wet here very misrable feels like about 0c but im not sure. 
Nice and warm in my place tho. Thermostat set to a nice warm 24c ahhhhh.
Wouldnt mind seein snow on xmas day. Something ive never witnessed in my 37 yr ....


----------



## ions

70s and sunny


----------



## ions

hylite said:


> Lola !!


----------



## Jennn

Minus 7 but warming up to +2 tomorrow (Celsius)
A bit of snow but not to much. Just enough for a white Christmas.


----------



## Xorkoth

Relatively warm with no snow, even in northern Illinois where my mom lives (and I am visiting).  Where I live, it's in the 60s and 70s every day this week.  When I was a kid, it was almost always a white Christmas, but alas, that is no longer the case.


----------



## Tranced

Fuck knows, i haven't looked out the window.

Freezing my little titties off, though.

Tis life beyond the wall.


----------



## Yourbaker

In a boxingday blizzard. FFS, I moved from edmonton and left a career job because of wind and driving snow like this. It is -12C wind is tearing things apart because they are frozen solid. It will drop to -17C tonight..

I must go outside to puff all I have is flower and an agreement with my landlord to not combust flower indoors (or something like that).


----------



## Nurse Ratched

Yourbaker said:


> In a boxingday blizzard. FFS, I moved from edmonton and left a career job because of wind and driving snow like this. It is -12C wind is tearing things apart because they are frozen solid. It will drop to -17C tonight..
> 
> I must go outside to puff all I have is flower and an agreement with my landlord to not combust flower indoors (or something like that).


That must suck having to go out in those conditions to get high. When you come back in does the warm air heighten your buzz. I walked the dog the other day in similar conditions and puffed while I was out. I felt high outside but when I walked inside I got a bit of a rush. Maybe it was just relief as it was friggin' cold out and the wind was howling.

We had blizzard like conditions here this morning but it has calmed down now. Michigan sucks but Canada sucks harder. Just the winter weather. Not the rest of the Country. Canada and Michigan are both beautiful.


----------



## 4meSM

Blue skies with the perfect amount of sunlight. It's 24°C (~75°F) right now.
Best weather in the whole world IME, can't tell you where I'm at though


----------



## Anonymous Dissident

Mid to upper 50°F range for the last week, 39°F today, then back into the 50°'s for the remainder of the year and first few days of next year. I've lived here 20 years this year, and we've never had a year with no snow at all by this point. The lakes aren't even iced up yet, which usually happens at the end of November. Theres going to be a hellacious fire season again next year if the weather pattern doesn't shift and we dont get some precipitation. Theres been zero measurable rain or snow since August...


----------



## alasdairm

we've had about 5 feet of snow in the last 4 days...

alasdair


----------



## Nurse Ratched

alasdairm said:


> we've had about 5 feet of snow in the last 4 days...
> 
> alasdair


Are most of your roads in and out of Tahoe closed? I see some places have 10 feet or more. Wow.


----------



## Robi

snowing like crazy in big bear!


----------



## Kellsee

It's rainy and cold here in Tennessee


----------



## 6am-64-14m

damp and in the 50s f.
it should be snowing.


----------



## alasdairm

Nurse Ratched said:


> Are most of your roads in and out of Tahoe closed? I see some places have 10 feet or more. Wow.



they were for about a day but i think both 50 and 80 are open now.

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

It’s been snowing too much in wisco already this year.. thinking of booking a COVID holiday down in the Caribbean.. oh hell yes.


----------



## Yourbaker

I am in a freezing rain storm. Wtf is the weather doing. I live in Canadas sunny spot, years with no snow at all. I had to shovel 30 cm this morning.

I am getting cool videos of the nieghbours trees collapsing from the ice.


----------



## SoCalShordie

I’ve lived in LA since the day I was born, meaning holidays won’t reach below 60 degrees ever lol. Moved to Vegas recently to be with boyfriend & it’s cold as shit here. Like 29 degrees on NYE. Fucking freezing to me lol.


----------



## Robi

SoCalShordie said:


> I’ve lived in LA since the day I was born, meaning holidays won’t reach below 60 degrees ever lol. Moved to Vegas recently to be with boyfriend & it’s cold as shit here. Like 29 degrees on NYE. Fucking freezing to me lol.


hey !ltns, was wondering what was up with you, hope you have been doing well, hope it was a good move! happy to know you two are together, and yes hope you like nevada! everytime i move from cali, i end up moving back, keep warm


----------



## Robi

45 degrees here, chilly, but not so bad, we are getting tulare fog. get so socked in but not like morro back in the past, couldnt hardly see hand in front of face when i grew up there in MB


----------



## Coffeeshroom

Think the weather by me is bi-polar, sunny days followed with heavy rain then 5 minutes later sun again and when the sun is out its a scorcher. The weather here is a bit out of wack.


----------



## ghostfreak

It was snowing there for a bit this morning and turned into rain which has just stopped. Typical enough weather for Northern Ireland at this time of year lol.


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Still snowflakes falling outside but light and it's 19*f.
y time machine weather app says its gonna get all the way up to 25*. Nice. lol
It's beautiful out, imo.


----------



## Hexenstahl

Why do people hate snow so much? It's been snowing all day where I live and the landscape looks beautiful. Peaceful and quiet. Makes me very introspective...


----------



## neversickanymore

it’s frozen balls cold today and tomorrow is going to be worse.    -8F and - 25F with windchill.


----------



## Sweet Jane78

Mariposa said:


> Today's weather report (Bay Area, CA) - 39F and will rain later in the day, highs mid-forties.  I know, I know, it could be worse.
> 
> What's your holiday weather like right now?


I live in San Diego. Enough said.


----------



## neversickanymore

Its been raining steadily and significantly for hours and will switch to 4 inches and then dip into sub freezing temps.. it could be a skating rink soon.

EDITi: im laying in filthy 1400 count cotton sheets listening to Billie Holiday and fantasizing about this smoke show I ran into tuesday.. SO FINE.. all tatted up black and grey.. ugg.. im in deep trouble.. if this pans out I'm in the best and worst trouble..  shhhh I had to tell someone


----------



## ghostfreak

Cold, ice, freezing temperatures - just the usual for December here.


----------



## 4meSM

Right now I'm at a small beach town with typical tropical weather, around 25-30 C with just the right amount of sun. 
A week ago I was in western europe experiencing a cold wave.


----------



## Nas47

Almost like summer...in the middle of December


----------



## JonS

Slovakia, Bratislava
Very cold, +1°
Mostly rain, rarely some snow


----------



## AutoTripper

Hexenstahl said:


> Why do people hate snow so much? It's been snowing all day where I live and the landscape looks beautiful. Peaceful and quiet. Makes me very introspective...


I think it is yellow snow mainly people are quite rightfully weary of lol.


----------



## AutoTripper

Very cold in England btw except for today at a piping 2 Celsius this morning my mum was ajoyed about.


----------



## xtcgrrrl

Cold and rainy.


----------



## VerbalTruist

Cold and sunny.


----------



## alasdairm

snow. lots of it.

alasdair


----------



## Subrep

Sultry


----------



## neversickanymore

Five below (Fahrenheit) and a blizzards going to hit Thursday..


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Been a _little _snowy recently but forecast seems to think we will get snow on Christmas eve and into Christmas morning.
We will see.... It's a little late to show this year (snow).


----------



## bye_felicia

I'm in Canada and we're having a major cold snap. It's supposed to last 10 days, and on boxing day it is supposed to warm up lmao... 
Right now it is -33°C but it feels like -44°C with the windchill! I'm not sure what that converts to in Fahrenheit.






Merry XMAS to us huh!


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Currently 5*f supposed to get down to 1*f. With wind gusts howling.
Its def gonna be a snowy christmas this year.


----------



## Subrep

A nice almost comfortable 20C with light winds


----------



## neversickanymore

So we have been hanging at -3 with a windchill of -ridiculous.. snowing steady..next weekend it’s supposed to be 45 and thunderstorms.. it’s Going to be January in wisco.. bizarre is the only description that fits.. wacked


----------



## lovemissile66

Finally snow!!!  Not what Buffalo is dealing with again, but at least ground cover.  And wicked wind.  And I think it is a balmy 6 degrees F, right now.  Should stay the 
same for Christmas.  I moved back to NY from VA for this Yeah, I love some snow.   

May all y'all BL'ers survive the holidays and maybe even enjoy??  R.I.P. to everyone that will be missing from the table.  A list that grows longer each year.


----------



## Subrep

22C and humid


----------



## AngelsandFairiesarereal

Sooo cold


----------



## plumbus-nine

13C currently (at night)

This place here is always between 12-25 degrees Celsius. I miss the extremes, specially the tropical temperatures.


----------



## ConeyIslandBaby

Bright and sunny, a little bit cool, but  not cold. Don't even need the heating on. Beautiful day, actually!


----------

